# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Les réponses des candidats

## El Gringo

Le nom du candidat devant la réponse ne signifie pas forcément qu&#39;il a lui-même répondu. Frédéric Nihous et Olivier Besancenot l&#39;ont fait, mais Philippe Herlin (conseiller pour la culture au FN) et Jérôme Relinger (délégué Tics du PCF) ont quant à eux joué leur rôle de porte-parole en portant la parole de leur candidat. Quand aux réponses de José Bové, elles nous ont été envoyées par mail sans plus de précision sur leur auteur. Par soucis de neutralité, les réponses ont encore été disposées par ordre de haut en bas, mais dans le sens inverse du magazine et des aiguilles d&#39;une montre.

_La France possède trois des plus grands éditeurs de jeu vidéo au monde, mais le secteur a perdu la moitié de ses emplois entre 1994 et 2005 (12 000 contre 25 000). Pensez-vous pouvoir améliorer la situation ?_
*?, pour José Bové (Osez Bové) :* Le secteur du jeu vidéo est un secteur fragile et soumis aux aléas du marché. Nous pensons qu&#39;il est possible de réduire cette incertitude en régulant ces marchés et en soutenant les initiatives qui reposent sur le développement de logiciels éducatifs basés sur des principes de paix, de solidarité et de coopération entre les peuples et les personnes. 
*Philippe Herlin, pour Jean-Marie Le Pen (FN) :* Ça c&#39;est un problème que connaissent la plupart de secteurs économiques. La réponse à cela c&#39;est notre programme économique : défendre les PME et les TPE, qui sont à l&#39;origine de l&#39;innovation – notamment dans tout ce qui est nouvelle technologies –, baisser les impôts, s&#39;attaquer à la bureaucratie pour favoriser la création de richesses en France.
*Olivier Besancenot (LCR) :* Tout comme cela existe dans le cinéma, le théâtre, la musique, l&#39;industrie des jeux vidéo, multiforme (entre grands éditeurs et petits créateurs), doit être soutenue par une politique publique volontariste : un fonds de soutien généré par un prélèvement sur les ventes de tous les jeux (toutes plateformes), permettrait d&#39;alimenter une aide à la création et au développement des jeux vidéo, à une hauteur suffisante pour garantir aussi les conditions de travail et de revenu des créateurs (alors qu&#39;à l&#39;heure actuelle, on est bien souvent dans l&#39;autoexploitation des petits éditeurs par eux-mêmes, pour tenir les cadences et le calendrier face aux plus gros éditeurs, comme en témoigne par exemple, les conditions dans lesquelles Quantic Dream a produit Nomad Soul à ses débuts...).
On touche là, à la question de la répartition des richesses et du travail : les petits éditeurs ne pouvant assumer les coûts de fabrication imposés par le marché du jeu vidéo, réduisent drastiquement leurs équipes, en les faisant quasiment faire les trois-huit pour un salaire de misère. Il faut donc véritablement poser la question du temps de travail : travailler moins pour travailler toutes et tous. Et de la même manière, soutenir l&#39;activité du "tiers secteur", toutes ces associations indépendantes, qui développent des jeux gratuits, souvent novateurs, et qui ne bénéficient d&#39;aucun soutien ni financement. L&#39;implication des collectivités territoriales (ville, département, régions) devra aussi être importante dans le soutien à la création, comme elle l&#39;est déjà dans d&#39;autres secteurs à cheval entre l&#39;industrie et la création (cinéma, arts vivants, etc.).
*Frédéric Nihous (CPNT) :* Il faut défendre notre spécificité, et notre savoir faire surtout. Il y a une mondialisation au niveau des jeux vidéo, une concentration au niveau des sociétés qui peuvent les créer, alors à part défendre nos emplois et notre distribution je ne vois pas ce qu&#39;on peut faire beaucoup de plus. C&#39;est par la qualité, le savoir-faire technologique et notre image de sérieux en la matière qu&#39;on pourra justement maintenir ce qu&#39;on sait faire.
*Jérôme Relinger, pour Marie-George Buffet (PCF) :* Voir nos propositions pour l&#39;emploi : http://mariegeorge2007.org/SECURISER-L-EMP...-FORMATION.html

----------


## El Gringo

_Si vous êtes élu, laisserez-vous la loi DADVSI telle quel ?_
*José Bové :* Nous sommes pour l’abrogation de la loi DADVSI. La loi DADVSI transpose en droit français la directive 2001/29CE. Cette loi a été adoptée selon une procédure d’urgence, et elle est loin d’être claire. Cette loi pose des problèmes vis-à-vis du logiciel libre. 
*Jean-Marie Le Pen :* Nous sommes pour son abrogation totale et la mise en place de la licence légale, c&#39;est une entrave à la liberté de la circulation de l&#39;information entre personnes privées. Echanger un fichier musical avec telle ou telle personne relève de la liberté individuelle même s&#39;il y a des droit qui courent dessus, ça relève de la décision personnelle donc l&#39;Etat n&#39;a pas à pas à mettre son nez dedans. C&#39;est une loi qui est très dangereuse.
*Olivier Besancenot :* Non, si je suis élu, j&#39;abrogerais de suite la loi DADVSI, qui, non seulement ne protège pas réellement les auteurs, mais pénalise les internautes, tout en ne servant, au final, que les fabricants de logiciels et les F.A.I.. Je suis pour une "licence égale", qui maintiendrait à la fois le droit à la copie privée des internautes, à la fois pour protéger la rémunération des auteurs (même si par contre, je suis pour la dépatrimonialisation du droit d&#39;auteur : que les auteurs aient les moyens de vivre de leur métier, mais qu&#39;en aucun cas, après la mort des auteurs, cela ne devienne une rente pour leurs descendants. Les fonds générés devraient servir à soutenir la création de jeunes auteurs, une sorte de solidarité intergénérationnelle). Je suis pour qu&#39;une redevance soit assise sur le chiffre d’affaires des grosses majors du disque, fabricants de matériel informatique, opérateurs de télécoms et fournisseurs d’accès qui, en gagnant des abonnés à coup de publicité sur le haut débit, sont les principaux bénéficiaires des échanges, légaux ou non, des œuvres, et ce afin de compenser les ayants droit pour le manque à gagner occasionné par le téléchargement illicite. De la même manière, les formats de fichiers doivent fonctionner sur tous les appareils (interopérabilité, et même, soutien aux logiciels libres), Développement de médiathèques numériques publiques et gratuites, qui pourraient ainsi démocratiser l’accès aux œuvres. 
*Frédéric Nihous :* Bien sûr ! Au niveau des jeux vidéo, il y a des brevets qui sont déposés, on reconnaît qu&#39;une entreprise peut défendre sa production et son savoir faire ; un créateur ou un artiste aurait pas de droit de défendre ce qu&#39;il a créé, lui ? Le problème de la première question passe par la défense de notre savoir-faire avec les DRM.
*Marie-George Buffet :* Répondre par la "punition" à ceux qui contournent un système obsolète et désavantageux pour tous n&#39;est pas une solution : c&#39;est ce système qu&#39;il faut changer, pour aller vers une universalisation de la culture et des savoirs. Nous voulons que la civilisation de la connaissance soit celle du partage et non celle du péage, celle de l&#39;échange et non de la répression.
La loi sur la réforme du droit d’auteur (DADVSI), discutée à la hâte et dans la confusion, a mécontenté tout le monde. Artistes qui continuent, sauf quelques stars, à se partager les miettes laissées par l&#39;industrie du disque, public contraint à payer un prix artificiellement élevé pour des biens culturels artificiellement raréfiés, internautes stigmatisés. Seules les
multinationales des loisirs et des logiciels propriétaires ont obtenus gain de cause.
Traiter sérieusement la question de la rétribution des ayant droits et des modes de diffusions, en premier lieu du téléchargement, passe donc d&#39;abord par une abrogation de DADVSI, de toute façon dépassée en droit (révision de la directive européenne EUCD) et dans les faits (abandon des DRM par les majors). Mais le statuquo ne peut pas être une solution, pas d&#39;avantage que l&#39;illusion de la répression.
Il faut répondre aux besoins des artistes de profiter des réseaux numériques pour rencontrer un public plus large, tout en leur donnant la possibilité de choisir les modalités de diffusion de leurs œuvres : ouvrant droit à rémunération, gratuité, licence d’utilisation... Pour cela nous proposons qu&#39;une plate forme publique de téléchargement permette la mise à disposition de créations librement téléchargeables. La rémunération des créateurs sera assurée par une mise à contribution des profits privés du secteur et une redevance progressive pour les abonnés au haut débit. Une négociation entre les créateurs et les diffuseurs engagera une refonte du droit d’auteur au service d’un nouveau rapport entre les artistes et leur public, profitable au deux.

_Etes-vous satisfait du système PEGI ? Pourriez-vous interdire un jeu vidéo ?_
*José Bové :* Conçu pour éviter qu’en fonction de leur âge les mineurs ne soient exposés à des logiciels de loisirs aux contenus inappropriés, le système PEGI, soutenu par les principaux fabricants de console, ainsi que par la plupart des éditeurs et des développeurs européens de logiciels de loisirs, n&#39;a pas notre soutien. En effet, ce n&#39;est pas en labellisant des logiciels proposés de manière volontaire par les éditeurs que l&#39;on peut réellement réduire l&#39;exposition des mineurs à des logiciels inappropriés à leurs âges. Prônant la tolérance et la responsabilité de chacun, nous préférons faire confiance à l&#39;éducation et à la responsabilité de parents mieux informés. 
L&#39;interdiction d&#39;un jeu vidéo parce que c&#39;est un jeu vidéo ne nous paraît pas être une bonne idée. Interdire un jeu vidée parce qu&#39;il colporte des idées nazies, fascistes, ou encore racistes, est une autre question. Cela relève alors de la loi actuelle sur la liberté d&#39;expression. 
*Jean-Marie Le Pen :* Nous, au Front National, on est pour plus de sévérité en ce qui concerne la protection de l&#39;enfance, ça concerne la télévision et ça concernera aussi les jeux vidéo. Il faut donc s&#39;attendre à un relèvement du niveau et l&#39;interdiction de certains jeux, comme par exemple celui de la question suivante.
*Olivier Besancenot :* Interdire un jeu vidéo qui fait l&#39;apologie du racisme, de l&#39;antisémitisme, de la pédophilie, oui, bien sûr. Mais ce sont des cas extrêmes et quasi-inexistants...
Le principal problème du système PEGI est son manque de concertation avec les joueurs eux-mêmes, jamais consultés ! Que les multinationales des jeux vidéos poussent au maximum, pour des questions économiques, à accentuer le caractère gore des jeux vidéo (mais les journaux de 20h font de même quotidiennement...), c&#39;est cela qui est condamnable. Est-ce que Delivrance, au cinéma, doit être interdit ? Il est malgré tout nécessaire de disposer d&#39;un système de protection des plus jeunes, mais ce système doit réellement être issu d&#39;une concertation entre l&#39;Etat, les éducateurs, les parents, l&#39;industrie du jeu, et les joueurs.
Ce qui reste encore à développer, par contre, c&#39;est, avec le développement des MMORPG, d&#39;assurer une véritable protection contre ceux qui utilisent ces univers persistants pour autre chose que le jeu (pédophilie notamment). Là, tout est encore en chantier...
*Frédéric Nihous :* C&#39;est normal qu&#39;on fasse attention, puisque après il y a une banalisation de certains actes. Tout le monde s&#39;émeut du bien être d&#39;un animal qui va subir une atteinte en matière d&#39;élevage ; à côté de ça on laisse des gamins de 7 ou 8 ans regarder des films où on voit des gars se faire tuer à longueur de journée et où on banalise la violence humaine. On regarde Bambi et tout le monde est prêt à manifester pour dire "C&#39;est honteux, on vient de tuer Bambi !", à coté de ça on regarde un film avec 200 morts et tout le monde va dire que c&#39;est génial. Faut faire attention à nos enfants, il y a une échelle de valeur à poser, même si après chacun fait ce qu&#39;il veut, c&#39;est le libre arbitre. Mais on ne peut pas répondre à la question de l&#39;interdiction des jeux, ça dépend de ce qu&#39;il y a dedans. Prenez GTA : ce n&#39;est pas un gamin de 6 ou 8 ans qui doit pouvoir jouer à ce type de jeu ; par contre un adulte est capable d&#39;avoir le recul nécessaire, c&#39;est une question d&#39;âge.
*Marie-George Buffet :* Certains jeux sont addictifs, et c’est souvent la preuve de la qualité d’un jeu que de séduire les joueurs. Ça ne pose pas de problème, tant qu’on contrôle son intérêt et qu’on peut faire autre chose. Sur le contenu, des lois existent quand à la répression des contenus illicites à la télévision, dans la presse... comme la loi Gayssot contre le racisme et l&#39;antisémitisme. Elles doivent s&#39;appliquer sur tous les supports, y compris les jeux vidéo.

_Quelle position prendriez-vous face à un député déclarant que "violer une petite fille de 5 ans, faire des scènes de torture, c&#39;est du nazisme ordinaire" pour interdire un jeu qui n&#39;avait rien de cela ? (Lionnel Luca,  député UMP pour le jeu Rule of Rose)._
*José Bové :* L&#39;UMP, comme le confirme son candidat, Nicolas Sarkozy, démontre qu&#39;ils sont prêts à tout pour arriver à leurs fins. Les propos récents de Nicols Sarkozy, sur la pédophilie et le suicide des jeunes, ont des relents eugénistes, voire vichystes et fascistes, qui fleurent bon les pires souvenirs que nous pouvons avoir du XXème siècle. Il faut combattre ces logiques pied à pied.
*Jean-Marie Le Pen :* Je trouve votre question particulièrement vicieuse parce que c&#39;est un député UMP et je n&#39;ai pas à répondre de cela, vous prenez une citation particulièrement violente extraite de son contexte sur laquelle il faut prendre position. Si on décide d&#39;interdire un jeu c&#39;est avec une commission nationale qui sera nommée (enfin qui existe déjà… ou sinon on la créera) dont les membres et les critères seront connus, les décisions publiques ; tout se fait dans la transparence et ce n&#39;est pas parce qu&#39;un député va passer une gueulante qu&#39;on va décider d&#39;interdire un jeu.
Maintenant, concernant le jeu Rule of Rose que je ne connaissais pas je suis allé regarder sur Internet, j&#39;ai vu sur le site Fluctuat.net qui n&#39;est pas particulièrement un site d&#39;extrême droite, eux-mêmes sont assez effrayés par le jeu. Ils disent même qu&#39;il y a des sous-entendus pédophiles et d&#39;autres accusations sordides. Je n&#39;y ai pas joué et ce n&#39;est pas sur la base d&#39;un article de presse qu&#39;on prend une telle décision, mais si ce qui est écrit dans cet article est avéré, ce jeu doit être interdit. C&#39;est clair.
*Olivier Besancenot :* Là, on touche à une question qui dépasse les jeux vidéos : la très grande majorité des hommes et femmes politiques exercent la politique comme métier...et n&#39;ont pas d&#39;autre activités professionnelle, ce qui du coup, éloigne évidemment de la réalité. Quand on vit la même chose, quand on gagne la même chose, que la grande majorité des français-e-s, je pense qu&#39;on est plus à même d&#39;être au courant de cette réalité. Sur la question de Rule of Rose, si chaque jeu vidéo contenant de la violence devait inciter à la violence, et si l&#39;identification était automatique, on verrait surtout, un peu partout sur la planète, des millions de nains ou d&#39;elfes de sang (WoW, où tous les joueurs de la Horde ne se baladent pas IRL pour instaurer le chaos sur terre, que je sache), ou d&#39;américains moyens fans de barbecue (The Sims). Bien évidemment, ce n&#39;est pas le cas... On reproche les mêmes choses au cinéma, à la télévision, en musique (voir l&#39;exemple de Marilyn Manson...) alors qu&#39;à la base, ce sont les conditions d&#39;existence qui créent la détresse et la réponse violente. C&#39;est donc à la précarité, au chômage, au racisme et à toutes les discriminations, qu&#39;il faut s&#39;attaquer, plutôt que de chercher des boucs émissaires factices...Le Luca&#39;s art donc, dans le cas de ce député, aurait mieux fait de se renseigner avant de dire de telles énormités (comparer un jeu vidéo à du nazisme...sympa pour la réalité, bien concrète elle, des millions de morts...). Et tant qu&#39;à faire, dans le même sujet, pourquoi ne pas réclamer l&#39;interdiction de Virgin Suicide, le film, qui parle aussi d&#39;adolescentes violentes ?
*Frédéric Nihous :* L&#39;empêcher de parler serait grave, cela voudrait dire qu&#39;on met un délit d&#39;opinion ou de pensée. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu&#39;on soit d&#39;accord avec ce qu&#39;il dit. Sur le fond, c&#39;est à chacun d&#39;agir de façon responsable et adulte pour faire attention aux propos qu&#39;ils utilisent et pas faire d&#39;amalgames, ce n&#39;est pas parce qu&#39;il y a quelques chauffards en France qu&#39;il faut interdire la voiture par exemple.
*Marie-George Buffet :* Il faut dire qu’il ne s’agit là que de jeux. Quand on jouait aux cow-boys et aux Indiens, on faisait aussi semblant de se tuer. Les enfants ne sont pas que des éponges et les jeux vidéo n’ont pas plus provoqué de drames que le rock d’orgies collectives. Il y a même une dimension pédagogique, à travers un mode de fonctionnement « essai-erreur » qu’on ne retrouve pas forcément ailleurs, et qui peut être mis à profit. Le développement des jeux en ligne revêt par ailleurs un aspect éminemment social. Ensuite, s’il y a addiction, le jeu doit moins être vu comme en étant la cause que comme le révélateur d’un phénomène plus profond.
On aimerait que l&#39;UMP fasse preuve d&#39;autant de courage face aux actes violents et répréhensible de la vie réelle, y compris ceux qui découlent de la violence de sa propre politique.

_Quel est l&#39;intérêt d&#39;avoir un QG de campagne dans Second Life ?_
*José Bové :* Pour nous, aucun à l&#39;heure actuelle. 
*Jean-Marie Le Pen :* C&#39;est plus un clin d&#39;œil, c&#39;est pour s&#39;amuser, on est dans le domaine du jeu donc il ne faut pas voir plus que ça. Second Life veut répliquer la vie réelle, pourquoi pas un stand du Front National ?
*Olivier Besancenot :* Pour moi, aucun. J&#39;y suis allé, par curiosité, il y a plusieurs mois. A ma première visite, d&#39;autres joueurs m&#39;ont de suite proposé des prostituées, et l&#39;idéologie même du jeu (publicités et marques omniprésentes, importance de l&#39;argent et de la richesse IRL pour pouvoir avoir accès libre à beaucoup de choses), va à l&#39;encontre de ce que je défends. N&#39;avoir le choix qu&#39;entre nettoyer des panneaux publicitaires pendant des heures pour espérer gagner quelques malheureux Linden, attendre la repousse des money-trees, ou sortir sa carte bleue IRL...franchement, ça m&#39;incite pas à poursuivre mon expérience...). Il reste encore à créer un véritable univers, mais sur le principe coopératif, et non une reproduction libérale de notre monde...
*Frédéric Nihous :* Il n&#39;y a pas d&#39;égalité financière entre les candidats. Nous on fait campagne avec peu de moyen donc on va a l&#39;essentiel, mais il y a pas mal de choses qu&#39;on ne peut pas faire. Ça demande une logistique et du personnel à focaliser là-dessus qu&#39;on n&#39;a pas, je ne suis pas au même niveau que Sarkozy dans cette campagne, je n&#39;ai pas les moyens d&#39;avoir 25 informaticiens qui travaillent en permanence sur mon site Internet ou sur ces trucs là. Il faudrait qu&#39;on mette tous les candidats à égalité, là on pourra tous faire le même genre de chose et juger.
*Marie-George Buffet :* Aucun, si ce n&#39;est de masquer le vide de ses propositions dans la vie réelle.

_Une chose à ajouter ?_ 
*José Bové :* Vivons, tous, simplement pour que tous puissent simplement vivre...
*Jean-Marie Le Pen :* Nous sommes pour le développement de la fibre optique. Notre grand objectif national est que 80% de la population soit câblée en fibre optiques sur 5 ans. 80% de la population vit sur 20% du territoire, c&#39;est donc économiquement viable. Pour les 20% qui habitent dans les zones rurales, il faut mettre d&#39;autre moyens comme par exemple les canaux hertziens analogiques que la télévision va abandonner vers 2011 qui permettront de faire passer l&#39;internet rapide, ou les licences WiMAX qu&#39;il ne faut pas laisser tomber. C&#39;est un objectif qui a été repris par un organisme professionnel qui regroupe plusieurs fabricants de réseaux informatique (Alliance TICS), c&#39;est donc tout à fait plausible.
*Olivier Besancenot :* Petit exemple récent, de Ryzom, MMORPG français, très novateur dans l&#39;univers, que j&#39;ai visité quelques rares fois (pas le temps entre mon boulot, ma famille, et la campagne), et qui malheureusement a fait faillite et a été cédé à Gameforge. L&#39;univers était original, écolo en plus, et cet exemple illustre bien le manque de soutien à la jeune création française...(j&#39;aimais bien les zorais moi...). Alors, le 22 avril, pour ne pas avoir ni dans les jeux vidéo ni dans la réalité, un univers peuplé que de policiers, ou de drapeaux français, cliquez sur le bon bulletin !
*Frédéric Nihous :* De façon générale il faut lutter contre la fracture numérique. J&#39;habite en zone de montagne dans les Pyrénées, je suis encore dans des secteurs ou le téléphone portable ne passe pas, le haut débit on l&#39;attend encore... Il n&#39;y pas d&#39;égalité devant les nouvelles technologies et il faut donc se développer par rapport à ça, en terme professionnel comme pour le jeu vidéo. On a un savoir faire technologique en France qui se doit d&#39;être soutenu par ce qu&#39;on recherche à faire face à la concurrence étrangère. 	
*Marie-George Buffet :* Bon courage.

Question bonus pour le candidat ayant répondu de vive voix :
_Jouez-vous aux jeux vidéo ?_
*Frédéric Nihous :* Ouais, j&#39;ai pas trop le temps maintenant je vous l&#39;avoue, mais j&#39;ai mes gamins qui me tiennent à niveau. On a fait toute la série de la Gameboy à la PSP, PS2 et bientôt PS3 ; ça va je suis mis à niveau pas de problème ! (rires)

----------


## Cheese Fox

> *José Bové :* Le secteur du jeu vidéo est un secteur fragile et soumis aux aléas du marché. Nous pensons qu&#39;il est possible de réduire cette incertitude en régulant ces marchés et en soutenant les initiatives qui reposent sur le développement de logiciels éducatifs basés sur des principes de paix, de solidarité et de coopération entre les peuples et les personnes.


HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Backbone

Oua ça c&#39;est du topic à troll  :mrgreen: 

Bon c&#39;est extrement interressant et les questions sont parfaites.
Mention spéciale IMHO pour besancenot, impréssionant de clartée.
Voila cependant il ne sera certainement pas président, et c&#39;est 
dommage que les 2 principaux partis n&#39;aient pas répondu.
Mais ce n&#39;est en rien étonnant   ::unsure::

----------


## Flox

> HAHAHAHAHAHA



Pas mieux...

Je ne sais pas si je dois rire ou pleurer pour le coup, sachant que ce monsieur est quand même candidat à la présidence de la république (ce qui n&#39;est pas rien !)

----------


## El Gringo

Pour info :

"vous pouvez débattre de politique mais à ces conditions :

- pas d&#39;appel au vote
- pas de jugement sur le choix des uns et des autres, même s&#39;il vous parait abérrant
- aucune dérive extrémiste (racisme, homophobie, anti américanisme primaire, etc...)

Débattez donc intelligemment, on n&#39;est pas au café des sports (et que je n&#39;entende personne me dire que j&#39;exclus les poivrots, c&#39;est juste une vanne hein ?)

Passée la campagne présidentielle, nous retournerons à notre politique du &#39;pas de politique&#39; sur le forum, sauf évènement exceptionnel, CanardPlus étant avant tout un lieu dédié au jeu vidéo."

----------


## lOOb

Olivier Besancenot s&#39;en tire pas mal du tout.
On s&#39;aperçoit dans les propos que la génération des candidats est plus jeune (quoiqu&#39;à certains moment Jean-Marie Le Pen m&#39;a surpris).
Cela dit des réponses provenant des candidats ayant le plus d&#39;intention de votes aurait été un plus non négligeable.

----------


## Toxic

Dommage qu&#39;ils n&#39;aient pas été interrogés sur le flim _300_ aussi...
A part ça, suivant vos consignes j&#39;ai envoyé mon SMS pour voter Pompidou, résultat c&#39;est quand même Christophe Willem qui a gagné, je trouve ça très décevant quand même.

----------


## Jokaljo

Je suis impressionné par la culture videoludique d&#39;Olivier Besancenot aussi (ainsi que celle de Nihous dans une moindre mesure), par contre les réponses de Bové me paraissent un peu a coté de la plaque.
En tout cas trés bon reportage, bravo.

----------


## petithomme

Bon ca me réconforte dans mon vote...
Perso, mon candidat c&#39;est le seul qui a répondu en connaissant réellement le sujet j&#39;ai l&#39;impression!

----------


## spongebong

Tres interessant

Vous devriez envoyer un lien aux agences de comm de ceux qui n&#39;ont pas repondus, il le feront dans l&#39;heure

----------


## DarX

Personnelement je trouve que la photo de l&#39;auteur à coté de réponses qui se veulent sérieuse sa fait tache quand même lol
Moi c&#39;est sa qui me choc le plus dans l&#39;article ^^
Les réponse des candidats, hormit Besanceno on aurait pu les écrire nous même tellement elles sont "vagues" ou bien ils reprennent jsute une théorie économique classic qu&#39;ils appliquent au secteur... enfin bref pas de quoi blablater sur l&#39;article pour moi^^

----------


## ToasT

Sympa ce sujet. Merci !   ::lol::

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

bravo, très bon travail de journalisme total.

Par contre sur second life, je suis un peut étonné, considérant que la plupart ont un QG là bas, bon ok fait par des sympathisants, mais ausssi des militants... enfin bon... dans la même veine, le rapport rocard sur la république 2.0... qui reprend quand même pas mal les propositions du rapport fries.

----------


## El Gringo

> quoiqu&#39;à certains moment Jean-Marie Le Pen m&#39;a surpris


Ce n&#39;est pas Le Pen qui a répondu ! c&#39;est expliqué un peu partout, tout en haut notamment.

----------


## Chov

A quand le partie CPC?  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

> A quand le partie CPC?


Vote pour moi et j&#39;en crée un !

----------


## Jujukaka

J&#39;ai été (agréablement) surpris par les réponses d&#39;Olivier Besancenot, qui a en plus joué à Ryzom !

agréablement : dans le sens où à part dans l&#39;article de CPC, rien n&#39;a été dit sur l&#39;informatique dans la campagne, ou alors très très très mais alors très très très discrètement.

Sinon, une petite question : pourquoi dans CPC il y a les photos de certains candidats et pas d&#39;autres, et qu&#39;en plus apparement ça n&#39;a rien à voir avec le fait que certain(e)s ont répondu et pas d&#39;autres ??

----------


## Lotto

Je suis bluffé par Besancenot. Nihous ne s&#39;en sort pas mal non plus, surtout que ce sont les seuls qui ont répondu eux-memes. Les autres ne méritent aucun commentaire, vu qu&#39;ils n&#39;ont pas répondu en personne. ça montre leur interêt pour la question.

----------


## DEN

Ce qui m&#39;impressione, c&#39;est qu&#39;ils ont réponses a tout !!! même sur l&#39;industrie du jeux vidéo ils trouvent le moyen de discuter.... c&#39;est trés rassurant de savoir que le type qui va être élu président sait tout sur tout. Pfiouuuu.. moi qui avait peur que ce soit la même merde qui continu aprés les élections.

j&#39;avais oublié ça; j&#39;ai vu la campagne de Nhious a la téloche, il était trés convainquant en trellis militaire avec son fusil de chasse au milieu des vignes, 500 signatures.....il  va nous mettre du plomb dans la cervelle...

----------


## Shining Shiva

J&#39;adore la réponse de Besancenot sur Second Life, dans le genre mec qui connait le truc, ça sent bon, ça ^^

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

bon dans l&#39;histoire, on voit bien que la LCR a un bon spécialiste des NTICs, que Nihous n&#39;a personne mais qu&#39;il connait personnellement via ses gosses (duck hunt?), que d&#39;autres plaquent des réponses fourre-tout. 

Arf, enfin bon au gouvernement ils ont tenté des trucs sur les jeux vidéo... mais le drame c&#39;est qu&#39;ils s&#39;en foutent royalement   :<_<:  .


d&#39;ailleur y a le quartier du PCF qui est modélisé dans second life, et bové y a une ferme... bizarre ces réponses

----------


## lOOb

> que Nihous n&#39;a personne mais qu&#39;il connait personnellement via ses gosses (duck hunt?)


  ::XD::

----------


## Lachlan

Bové ce n&#39;est qu&#39;un espèce d&#39;Astérix pas drôle   ::ninja::  

C&#39;est le premier candidat ouvertement délinquant (il a arraché des plantes)   ::w00t::

----------


## Dreadk

Intéressant et surprenant, merci beaucoup!

----------


## Black Elf 01

Pas compris un truc là. Selon la news du site, Besancenot aurait répondu par mail, mais selon le post, il aurait répondu lui-même. Bon admettons qu&#39;il ait répondu lui-même par mail, ça fait pas très crédible   ::rolleyes::  

  Parce que bon, on sent clairement le gars qui connait son sujet et je serais fort étonné qu&#39;il ait répondu tout seul. Et si c&#39;est bien le cas, j&#39;irai me flageller la langue et je lui tire mon chapeau (et je lui prête mes rollers si son vélo a un pneu crevé).

----------


## Périclès

> que Nihous n&#39;a personne mais qu&#39;il connait personnellement via ses gosses (duck hunt?)


Non cher ami, deer hunter 4, un veritable monument du jeu-video........redneck   ::ninja::

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> Non cher ami, deer hunter 4, un veritable monument du jeu-video


c&#39;était quoi le jeu livré avec le gun de la nes ?

----------


## Périclès

> c&#39;était quoi le jeu livré avec le gun de la nes ?


oui nan mais toi t&#39;es out, tu sais pas de quoi je parle.

P.S:duckhunt beuh :P

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Pas compris un truc là. Selon la news du site, Besancenot aurait répondu par mail, mais selon le post, il aurait répondu lui-même. Bon admettons qu&#39;il ait répondu lui-même par mail, ça fait pas très crédible   
> 
>   Parce que bon, on sent clairement le gars qui connait son sujet et je serais fort étonné qu&#39;il ait répondu tout seul. Et si c&#39;est bien le cas, j&#39;irai me flageller la langue et je lui tire mon chapeau (et je lui prête mes rollers si son vélo a un pneu crevé).


Quand t&#39;y regardes, il a 33 ans le ptit père, et quand je vois mon padre qui lui aussi est facteur mais pas présidentiable par contre, si Besancenot bosse comme mon vieux, il a toute son après-midi pour glander sur le pécé, et pourquoi pas jouer, tant qu&#39;on y est... Donc il pourrait très bien connaitre le sujet comme pas mal d&#39;entre nous ici.


C&#39;est pas parce que les autres sont des vieux cons qui n&#39;en ont rien à foutre qu&#39;il ment aussi...


Ou pas!

----------


## ketzal

Ce message n&#39;est pas conforme à la politique de ce forum. Ban d&#39;un jour et on se calme plize.

----------


## Backbone

> Ah besancenot et le pen je les lachent pas ces facho en puissance cherchent partout des petites voix pour instaurer la dictature.
> Muuaaah Ryzom je suis sur on lui a soufflé.


Mauvaise réponse sans arguments
Try again...

----------


## Guest

> Ah besancenot et le pen je les lachent pas ces facho en puissance cherchent partout des petites voix pour instaurer la dictature.
> Muuaaah Ryzom je suis sur on lui a soufflé.


Ouais, d&#39;ailleurs tu savais pas? Dimanche on va tous mourir !

----------


## reveur81

> Ah besancenot et le pen je les lachent pas ces facho en puissance cherchent partout des petites voix pour instaurer la dictature.
> Muuaaah Ryzom je suis sur on lui a soufflé.


Mmm en trainant sur le blog de Besancenot, je dirais qu&#39;il était tout à fait du genre à jouer aux jeux vidéo, rien d&#39;étonnant.

Ensuite, évidemment, il est demandé de ne pas tourné au troll.. tu me diras où il écrit dans le programme de Besancenot qu&#39;il veut imposer une dictature.. parce que bon, c&#39;est un trotskyste, la quatrième internationale tout ça..  faudrait revoir son histoire parce que ça signifie qu&#39;il lutte contre les dictatures (fascistes mais surtout staliniennes).

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon, une petite question : pourquoi dans CPC il y a les photos de certains candidats et pas d&#39;autres, et qu&#39;en plus apparement ça n&#39;a rien à voir avec le fait que certain(e)s ont répondu et pas d&#39;autres ??


ça c&#39;est un mystère, ça passe à la maquette et pouf... il se passe des trucs marrants  ::):

----------


## Psk

> Ah besancenot et le pen je les lachent pas ces facho en puissance cherchent partout des petites voix pour instaurer la dictature.
> Muuaaah Ryzom je suis sur on lui a soufflé.


Oula...   ::mellow::  
Moi pas être d&#39;accord la dessus.

----------


## Guest

> Oula...   
> Moi pas être d&#39;accord la dessus.


Parle douuuuuuucement sinon il va pas comprendre.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pas compris un truc là. Selon la news du site, Besancenot aurait répondu par mail, mais selon le post, il aurait répondu lui-même. Bon admettons qu&#39;il ait répondu lui-même par mail, ça fait pas très crédible   
> 
>   Parce que bon, on sent clairement le gars qui connait son sujet et je serais fort étonné qu&#39;il ait répondu tout seul. Et si c&#39;est bien le cas, j&#39;irai me flageller la langue et je lui tire mon chapeau (et je lui prête mes rollers si son vélo a un pneu crevé).


Si si c&#39;est ça, j&#39;ai dit qu&#39;il avait répondu lui-même par mail parce qu&#39;officiellement c&#39;est lui qui est censé répondre dans le mail. Après je donne l&#39;information et t&#39;en fais ce que t&#39;en veux, t&#39;es libre de penser tout et n&#39;importe quoi puisqu&#39;il n&#39;y aura probablement pas de preuve tangible...

----------


## Backbone

Stop c&#39;est trop gros comme troll (et pas marrant) et le débat étais plutôt bien parti.

----------


## zoarc

Comme l&#39; a fait remarquer quelqu&#39; un la différence de génération entre candidats (ou portes paroles), en ce qui concerne les jeux vidéos et technologies, est flagrante. Il n&#39; y a que les lois davinci dont ils semblent tous avoir entendu parler. 
Les réponses spontanées et pas à coté de la plaque de nihous m&#39; ont agréablement surpris. Comme quoi les idées reçues ...
Merci d&#39; avoir poser ces questions !

----------


## Killy

Ptit message juste pour vous dire bravo, c&#39;est une &#39;achement bonne initiative. Ca fera ptetre pas changer mon vote mais c&#39;est cool de votre part   :;):  
Et comme vous l&#39;avez plus ou moins tous dit ca fait plaisir de voir qu&#39;il y en a au moins un qui suit chez les politiques (Besancenot).

----------


## Périclès

> Stop c&#39;est trop gros comme troll (et pas marrant) et le débat étais plutôt bien parti.


Quel débat?De savoir si Besancenot joue a ryzom ou pas, waooow!Une vraie question de fond

----------


## Klamp

Bon bah voilà, ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire : les gros partis s&#39;en foutent, les plus petits sont soit "ignorants" soit résument l&#39;industrie du numérique à une industrie comme une autre. Reste Il Postino qui semble calé sur le sujet, du point de vue de l&#39;utilisateur en tout cas...

Comme pour tout le reste cette campagne ressemble à un "je-m-en-foutisme" général des gros partis qui vont récolter toutes les voies, et les plus intelligents ou travailleurs sont ceux qui n&#39;ont pas les moyens de leurs ambitions.

Viva la Revolucion !

----------


## JBVador

> J&#39;adore la réponse de Besancenot sur Second Life, dans le genre mec qui connait le truc, ça sent bon, ça ^^


Net c&#39;est énorme  :mrgreen: :




> N&#39;avoir le choix qu&#39;entre nettoyer des panneaux publicitaires pendant des heures pour espérer gagner quelques malheureux Linden, attendre la repousse des money-trees, ou sortir sa carte bleue IRL...


J&#39;imagine bien les conseillers en communication se prendre la tête 2 heures pour trouver comment caser "IRL" dans une phrase  :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

Ouais enfin Nihous qui répond en personne au téléphone, je trouve ça aussi cool. Y avait rien qui l&#39;obligeait à le faire, c&#39;est pas le plus grand mag&#39; de jeux vidéos et pourtant il prend sur son temps pour faire ça, je trouve ça classe.

----------


## mouton

Alors la, je suis bluffé par les reponse du facteur   ::unsure::  On pourais presque s&#39;attendre a ce qu&#39;il nous sorte un " a + in game " :P

----------


## toto104

C&#39;est pour ce genre d&#39;article aussi que j&#39;aime CanardPC  ::): 

C&#39;est une bonne idée mais étant donné qu&#39;on est proche du 1er tour, c&#39;est plus tendu, donc les 3 principaux partis (PS, UDF, UMP) doivent marcher sur des oeufs. Je pense qu&#39;il aurait fallu le faire en janvier/février. Sur DADVSI, ça été créé à l&#39;initiative de l&#39;UMP donc je doute qu&#39;ils apportent plus au débat. Sans parler de la question sur "Rule of Rose" ils ont du se sentir quelque peu visés  ::):  

Perso je suis assez déçu que le PS ne se soit pas exprimé, c&#39;est typiquement le genre de sujets surlequels ils peuvent se démarqué de l&#39;UMP (qui ont une approche pour le moins conservatrice de mon point de vue).

Sur Besancenot, ouais, visiblement avant d&#39;être en tête de gondole de son parti, il a avait pas mal de temps à tuer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Karel

Oui grand merci pour ce dossier: très intéressant.

J&#39;ai été impressionnant comme beaucoup par les réponses de Besancenot (dont je ne suis pourtant pas un grand fan). Pas tellement pour les références à Ryzom, "IRL", etc (facile à préparer pour se donner le style), mais plutôt parce que c&#39;est le seul à évoquer la situation d&#39;auto-exploitation des programmeurs, avec des éditeurs qui abusent de leur passion pour se payer sur leur sueur (pratique de plus en plus répandue dans le jeu vidéo et dans le monde du travail en général), et puis il fait la seule réponse sensée sur la violence dans les jeux, et j&#39;ai beaucoup (beaucoup) aimé qu&#39;il mentionne le fait qu&#39;au moment de la classification d&#39;un titre, les joueurs eux ne sont jamais consultés (normal, ce sont les gros cons que, justement, les personnes responsables qui ne jouent pas aux jeux vidéos doivent protéger).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Le *Luca&#39;s art* donc, dans le cas de ce député, aurait mieux fait de se renseigner avant de dire de telles énormités


Dites, personne n&#39;a relevé cette ENORMITE ??? Putain les mecs, si c&#39;est l&#39;postier qui l&#39;a sortie de lui même, je lui dit chapeau   ::w00t::  

Sinon, effectivement assez impressionné pour ma part par le facteur aussi, qui semble à jour sur ces questions. Le truc qui fait un peu tâche, c&#39;est le mot en plus du représentant du Front National:




> Jean-Marie Le Pen : Nous sommes pour le développement de la fibre optique. Notre grand objectif national est que 80% de la population soit câblée en fibre optiques sur 5 ans. 80% de la population vit sur 20% du territoire, c&#39;est donc économiquement viable. Pour les 20% qui habitent dans les zones rurales, il faut mettre d&#39;autre moyens comme par exemple les canaux hertziens analogiques que la télévision va abandonner vers 2011 qui permettront de faire passer l&#39;internet rapide, ou les licences WiMAX qu&#39;il ne faut pas laisser tomber. C&#39;est un objectif qui a été repris par un organisme professionnel qui regroupe plusieurs fabricants de réseaux informatique (Alliance TICS), c&#39;est donc tout à fait plausible.


Là ça sent un peu la démagogie, tentant d&#39;attirer dans les urnes les voix des pauvres gens qui ne trouvent pas internet assez rapide, ou qui n&#39;y ont pas encore accès...

&#39;Fin, toujours est il que c&#39;est une superbe enquête, et qu&#39;elle est fut très instructive à parcourir ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> Débattez donc intelligemment, on n&#39;est pas au café des sports (et que je n&#39;entende personne me dire que j&#39;exclus les poivrots, c&#39;est juste une vanne hein ?)



c&#39;est con parce qu&#39;ils ont souvent un troisième oeil dans le domaine  ::ninja:: 


je lirais ce we juste avant d&#39;aller glisser le bulletin dans la fente 

pas que ça change grand chose à mon choix mais bon

----------


## Micozeman

Juste un merci de plus car vraiment, ça vaut son pesant de cahuète.

----------


## Khraya

> Le truc qui fait un peu tâche, c&#39;est le mot en plus du représentant du Front National:
> Là ça sent un peu la démagogie, tentant d&#39;attirer dans les urnes les voix des pauvres gens qui ne trouvent pas internet assez rapide, ou qui n&#39;y ont pas encore accès...


Je ne comprend pas ta réticence mais ça doit certainement venir de ton apriori sur le FN. Et pui,s n&#39;utilise pas n&#39;importe comment les mots que t&#39;as vu dans un journal. C&#39;est démago&#39; de vouloir fibrer les grandes agglomération ? Sérieusement...

Sinon, pour Besancenot, son côté "postier proche du peuple" vole en éclat. Le gars a un appart&#39; dans le 18ême, se permet de louper des jours de boulot pour son partie et joue à des MMORPG. Mouais. Il veut au moins garder l&#39;image du "jeune rebelle" qui lui donne 90% des ses voix. Pourquoi pas. Mais sinon ?

----------


## Yashin

Le candidat de la LCR paraît de loin le plus informé. Même si l&#39;on imagine qu&#39;il y a quelques gamers avisés au sein de son QG, sa réponse sur Second Life le rend crédible. Le mec est honnête, dans le sens où il ne brigue pas le poste de Président dans le quasi unique but d&#39;assouvir un fantasme personnel, une sorte d&#39;assouvissement d&#39;un instinct de domination. Ca le rend cohérent.

On serait tenter de regretter de ne pas entendre N. Sarkozy et S. Royal sur le sujet, mais on ne perd sans doute pas grand chose : l&#39;obsession de ces deux gros candidats pour le mainstream n&#39;aurait rien apporté d&#39;autre qu&#39;un savant assemblage de poncifs destiné à plaire au plus grand nombre. Comme d&#39;hab.

De toutes façons, cette élection pue.

----------


## El Gringo

On reste calmes et on commente dans la bonne humeur, c&#39;est la Loi d&#39;ici qui veut ça.
 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Cyril

> On serait tenter de regretter de ne pas entendre N. Sarkozy et S. Royal sur le sujet, mais on ne perd sans doute pas grand chose : l&#39;obsession de ces deux gros candidats pour le mainstream n&#39;aurait rien apporté d&#39;autre qu&#39;un savant assemblage de poncifs destiné à plaire au plus grand nombre. Comme d&#39;hab.


D&#39;un autre coté, les reflexions de Sarkozy, Royal et Bayrou sur les jeux vidéo, je ne vois pas ou cela peut nous mener. Ce n&#39;est pas cela qui fera d&#39;eux de bons présidentiables.

----------


## Jokaljo

> Sinon, pour Besancenot, son côté "postier proche du peuple" vole en éclat. Le gars a un appart&#39; dans le 18ême, se permet de louper des jours de boulot pour son partie et joue à des MMORPG. Mouais. Il veut au moins garder l&#39;image du "jeune rebelle" qui lui donne 90% des ses voix. Pourquoi pas. Mais sinon ?


Hum... donc si on joue aux MMORPG, qu&#39;on défend ses idées en prenant sur ses jours de boulot on est classé dans la "haute sphere" et on s&#39;est éloigné du peuple c&#39;est sa? 
Sa tiens pas debout ce que tu dis, relis toi  :;): 

Edit: aucune méchanceté ni agression dans mon message, je tiens a le souligner  ::):

----------


## Khraya

J&#39;ai mieux, relis moi et essaye de comprendre. Il n&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;il dit être, voila le contenu de mon précèdent commentaire.

----------


## Jokaljo

> J&#39;ai mieux, relis moi et essaye de comprendre. Il n&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;il dit être, voila le contenu de mon précèdent commentaire.


Apperement il se dit "proche du peuple" (c&#39;est toi qui l&#39;a dit, je pars du principe que c&#39;est vrai puisque j&#39;avoue que je n&#39;en sais rien: je ne suit pas assez le truc)
Mais le problème c&#39;est que je ne vois pas en quoi cette interview donne l&#39;impression qu&#39;il contredit cette phrase.
A moins que je n&#39;ai toujours pas compris ton message   ::blink::

----------


## ELOdry

Où je ne m&#39;y connais pas, ou c&#39;est du journalisme total  ::mellow::  

Dommage que tout le monde n&#39;ait pas répondu... à mon avis, c&#39;est pas tellement que PS, UMP et autre UDF s&#39;en foutent, c&#39;est plutôt qu&#39;ils ont mis des mecs de la comm&#39; à bosser sur les réponses à apporter aux journalistes de CPC, qui vont peaufiner les réponses, peser le pour et le contre, faire des sondages d&#39;opinion, espionner ce que répond la conccurence, pour finalement leur répondre... d&#39;ici fin 2008.

----------


## fwouedd

Concernant le facteur, il me semble qu&#39;il est precisé dans le dernier Canard qu&#39;il à eu acces aux questions sur papier nan ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Concernant le facteur, il me semble qu&#39;il est precisé dans le dernier Canard qu&#39;il à eu acces aux questions sur papier nan ?


Il est précisé dans le Canard PC et sur le site qu&#39;il a répondu par mail, avec un accès aux questions mais pas sur papier donc.

----------


## Psk

> J&#39;ai mieux, relis moi et essaye de comprendre. Il n&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;il dit être, voila le contenu de mon précèdent commentaire.


Ce que tu racontes ne tient pas debout. 
Mais surtout : on s&#39;en fout de ce qu&#39;il est, on vote pour des idées et des propositions, pas pour la personnalité et la belle gueule d&#39;un candidat. Et si tu cherches un politicien qui dit vraiment ce qu&#39;il est, bonne chance, mais c&#39;est pas ça qui va gouverner un pays.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon, pour Besancenot, son côté "postier proche du peuple" vole en éclat. Le gars a un appart&#39; dans le 18ême, se permet de louper des jours de boulot pour son partie et joue à des MMORPG. Mouais. Il veut au moins garder l&#39;image du "jeune rebelle" qui lui donne 90% des ses voix. Pourquoi pas. Mais sinon ?


Ma Tante actuellement en poste à la poste et qui y est depuis un certaibn temps m&#39;a dit que le facteur ben il fait 3 sem d&#39;interim et basta

----------


## mute

> C&#39;est beau le rêve. Besancenot honnête. Bref, je ne vais pas m&#39;étendre la dessus. Le mec n&#39;a répondu a aucune question, c&#39;est évident, c&#39;est trop détaillé, trop technique, trop beau pour être honnête justement. De toutes les façons, en ce moment, s&#39;il ne répond pas directement, je doute fort qu&#39;il est vraiment le temps de répondre avec réflexion sans passer par ses potes conseillers. Dans le même genre, j&#39;ai lu l&#39;interiew de S.Royal dans So Foot. Bon ben voila, cette femme là sait tout du foot... faut qu&#39;ils arrêtent avec leurs conseillers. 
> 
> D&#39;une manière générale, les politiques devraient apprendre à dire  : je ne sais pas.


Peut importe la manière dont ça s&#39;est passé, le résultat est que c&#39;est le seul qui a un peu étudié le sujet et qui est capable de répondre précisément sans plaquer une théorie socio-économique sur un sujet particulier.

M&#39;enfin de toute façon, qu&#39;est-ce que ça peut bien foutre ce que pensent les candidats sur les jeux vidéos?   ::rolleyes::  Si quelqu&#39;un devait positionner son vote en fonction de ça, ce serait bien triste.

----------


## lOOb

> Sinon, pour Besancenot, son côté "postier proche du peuple" vole en éclat. Le gars a un appart&#39; dans le 18ême, se permet de louper des jours de boulot pour son partie et joue à des MMORPG. Mouais. Il veut au moins garder l&#39;image du "jeune rebelle" qui lui donne 90% des ses voix. Pourquoi pas. Mais sinon ?


Tout à fait pas d&#39;accord avec toi ^^. Besancenot a pris des congés sans solde pour sa campagne ce qui prouve son investissement. Et puis s&#39;ils jouent à des MMO pourquoi pas? C&#39;est moins sain de jouer à un MMO que de regarder un flim?

----------


## Tru2balz

> ... Les autres ne méritent aucun commentaire, vu qu&#39;ils n&#39;ont pas répondu en personne. ça montre leur interêt pour la question.


"les autres", et ça vaut aussi pour ceux qui n&#39;ont meme pas répondu, n&#39;ont peut etre meme pas été informé que ce questionnaire leur été adressé !
bah oui, dans les partis les plus organisés, il y a malheureusement, comme dans les grosses entreprises, des intermédiaires boulets, mais qui sont tellement leche-culs que personne dans leur hiérarchie n&#39;arrive à s&#39;apercevoir de leur incompétence notoire.

Et c&#39;est bien regrettable :P

----------


## Yashin

> Ma Tante actuellement en poste à la poste et qui y est depuis un certaibn temps m&#39;a dit que le facteur ben il fait 3 sem d&#39;interim et basta


La mienne est guichetière et elle m&#39;a dit qu&#39;en plus ils sentaient l&#39;ail, les facteurs.

----------


## Guest

> La mienne est guichetière et elle m&#39;a dit qu&#39;en plus ils sentaient l&#39;ail, les facteurs.


Mon père il est entré dans une Poste une fois, ben parait qu&#39;ils font le ménage qu&#39;une fois par jour ! Vous vous rendez compte?

----------


## El Gringo

> Et là je pense que c&#39;est Le Pen qui parle je l&#39;avais vu l&#39;évoquer à la TV il me semble.


Non, non, nooon... C&#39;est pas Le Pen qui a répondu, où alors il a changé de voix au téléphone pour se faire passer pour un porte-parole... C&#39;est expliqué que c&#39;est pas lui.

----------


## Yashin

> Non, non, nooon... C&#39;est pas Le Pen qui a répondu, où alors il a changé de voix au téléphone pour se faire passer pour un porte-parole... C&#39;est expliqué que c&#39;est pas lui.


Si c&#39;est  lui, mais c&#39;est un mutant. En 1930 par exemple il s&#39;appelait Adolf et il n&#39;avait pas la même voix qu&#39;aujourd&#39;hui non plus.

----------


## El Gringo

> Si c&#39;est  lui, mais c&#39;est un mutant. En 1930 par exemple il s&#39;appelait Adolf et il n&#39;avait pas la même voix qu&#39;aujourd&#39;hui non plus.


  :^_^:  

Bon ok c&#39;est marrant, mais on va pas plus loin sur ce terrain là s&#39;il vous plait, même pour rire.

----------


## Guest

> Bon ok c&#39;est marrant, mais on va pas plus loin sur ce terrain là s&#39;il vous plait, même pour rire.


Et si je dis que pour jouer aux billes, je me mets dans la même équipe que lui, ça passe?  ::mellow::

----------


## Yashin

> M&#39;enfin de toute façon, qu&#39;est-ce que ça peut bien foutre ce que pensent les candidats sur les jeux vidéos?   Si quelqu&#39;un devait positionner son vote en fonction de ça, ce serait bien triste.


En même temps c&#39;est un peu de cela dont il est question ici   ::lol::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et si je dis que pour jouer aux billes, je me mets dans la même équipe que lui, ça passe?


Nan c&#39;est du flood.

----------


## carapitcho

Ce n&#39;est pas ce questionnaire qui me fera changer de vote, mais en tout cas, c&#39;est fort instructif, même s&#39;il manque deux partis. En tout cas, très bonne initiative de CPC   ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> Nan c&#39;est du flood.


Ah oui, désolé.

Ben sinon j&#39;ai aps grand chose de plus à dire... Y a que Besancenot qui montre sa culture vidéoludique, les autres on dirait qu&#39;ils disent ce qu&#39;ils pensent qu&#39;on veut entendre... Sinon mention spéciale à Nihous, parce que comme j&#39;ai déjà dit, c&#39;est cool un mec qui prend sur son temps pour répondre personnellement à un truc qui lui rapportera quasi aucune voix.

----------


## Khraya

> Besancenot a pris des congés sans solde pour sa campagne ce qui prouve son investissement. Et puis s&#39;ils jouent à des MMO pourquoi pas? C&#39;est moins sain de jouer à un MMO que de regarder un flim?


Je pense que son image du postier-sympa-car-comme-nous est factice. J&#39;avance comme argument son aisance financière (appart&#39; en plein Paris, congé sans solde, femme financant le couple, whatever) ce qui est vérifiable ! En plus, j&#39;apprends qu&#39;il a une gosse. Ralala, on s&#39;écarte complètement du vrai Révolutionnaire.  ::): 

Reste son image de jeune-rebelle-à-tête-de-hamster qui attire les bourgeoises (véridique !) dont elles sont sa principale ressource en intention de vote (moche la phrase).

Sinon j&#39;dois être le seul geek qui trouve problématique de voir un candidat jouer à un (des?) MMORPG. Niveau culture c&#39;est pas la joie (et on le voit dans toutes ses interventions) mais ça démontre aussi qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas dangeureux. C&#39;est un gentil toutou du système qui veut tellement faire sa révolution qu&#39;il se permet de farmer. Haha  ::):

----------


## gizmhail

Ca ne me fera pas changer mon vote pour un vote en sa faveur, mais un grand respect pour la réponse Rule of Rose de Mme Buffet:




> Marie-George Buffet : Il faut dire qu’il ne s’agit là que de jeux. Quand on jouait aux cow-boys et aux Indiens, on faisait aussi semblant de se tuer. Les enfants ne sont pas que des éponges et les jeux vidéo n’ont pas plus provoqué de drames que le rock d’orgies collectives. Il y a même une dimension pédagogique, à travers un mode de fonctionnement « essai-erreur » qu’on ne retrouve pas forcément ailleurs, et qui peut être mis à profit. Le développement des jeux en ligne revêt par ailleurs un aspect éminemment social. Ensuite, s’il y a addiction, le jeu doit moins être vu comme en étant la cause que comme le révélateur d’un phénomène plus profond.


A nouveau, je ne vais pas voter pour elle, mais quand on l&#39;écoute, on voit agréablement que, au moins sur certains points, elle réfléchit un peu cette dame  :mrgreen:  
(elle ou ses conseillers bien sûr, mais ça ne change rien : quand un des candidats sera à l&#39;Elysée, ses conseillers y seront aussi, alors il faut juger le candidat + les conseiller qu&#39;il/elle a choisis ;-) ) 

J&#39;espère que le PS se bougera pour changer d&#39;avis et répondre d&#39;ici la fin de la semaine, il y a quand même des chances qu&#39;ils disent des choses intelligentes eux-aussi : ils auraient tord de ne pas profiter de l&#39;éclairage mondial, que dis-je, multi-univers apporté par CPC :D
Vu qu&#39;ils ont un site en ligne tout ça, il y a p&#39;tet un endroit où leur faire remarquer que ce serait bien de regarder canardplus.com et de répondre à nos journalistes de l&#39;extrème, non ? Quelqu&#39;un a déjà fouillé ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca ne me fera pas changer mon vote pour un vote en sa faveur, mais un grand respect pour la réponse Rule of Rose de Mme Buffet:
> ...
> (elle ou ses conseillers bien sûr, mais ça ne change rien : quand un des candidats sera à l&#39;Elysée, ses conseillers y seront aussi, alors il faut juger le candidat + les conseiller qu&#39;il/elle a choisis ;-) )


Mais... Ok, je vais rajouter un truc à côté des réponses, parce que même en première phrase soulignée personne ne lit les "mises en garde" visiblement...

----------


## lOOb

> J&#39;espère que le PS se bougera pour changer d&#39;avis et répondre d&#39;ici la fin de la semaine, il y a quand même des chances qu&#39;ils disent des choses intelligentes eux-aussi : ils auraient tord de ne pas profiter de l&#39;éclairage mondial, que dis-je, multi-univers apporté par CPC :D
> Vu qu&#39;ils ont un site en ligne tout ça, il y a p&#39;tet un endroit où leur faire remarquer que ce serait bien de regarder canardplus.com et de répondre à nos journalistes de l&#39;extrème, non ? Quelqu&#39;un a déjà fouillé ?


Toi on sait à peine pour qui tu vas voter...

----------


## Guest

> Toi on sait à peine pour qui tu vas voter...


Pour Marsaudon?

----------


## gizmhail

> Mais... Ok, je vais rajouter un truc à côté des réponses, parce que même en première phrase soulignée personne ne lit les "mises en garde" visiblement...



Si si, j&#39;ai lu chef, justement, j&#39;expliquais que quand je disais "elle a réfléchit", ça voulait dire, "son équipe a réfléchit" ;-) ...bon, ok, il est tard, ma précision a but d&#39;éclaircissement n&#39;a p&#39;tet pas eu l&#39;effet escompté... :D

N&#39;empèche que, "le jeu vidéo c&#39;est pas ça qui rend violent, les gens qui pêtent un cable après un jeu ont un soucis à la base", c&#39;est un truc que j&#39;ai plus l&#39;habitude de lire dans CanardPC que dans un message d&#39;acteur politique :D Vous seriez pas lu par cetains d&#39;enter eux dans leur toilettes ?.... stop, j&#39;arrête la vision d&#39;horreur   ::ninja::  

;-)

----------


## Yashin

> Je pense que son image du postier-sympa-car-comme-nous est factice. J&#39;avance comme argument son aisance financière (appart&#39; en plein Paris, congé sans solde, femme financant le couple, whatever) ce qui est vérifiable ! En plus, j&#39;apprends qu&#39;il a une gosse. Ralala, on s&#39;écarte complètement du vrai Révolutionnaire.


Je ne suis pas Besancenot pour trois ronds mais ton argument (aller chercher des infos dans la vie privée d&#39;un candidat pour démontrer une pseudo supercherie) est aussi pertinent et noble que celui de Le Pen quand il reproche à Sarkozy d&#39;avoir des origines hongroises.

----------


## gizmhail

> Si c&#39;est un porte -parole il rapporte ses propos en tout cas. Je suis sûr de l&#39;avoir vu à la TV ^^.
> Toi on sait à peine pour qui tu vas voter...


Bah, pour ceux qui sont motivé pour fouiller les sites des autres partis qui ont pas répondus, faudrait faire la même démarche bien sûr. 
Mais vu que le PS a fait un max de pub "on a un site web, viendez dessus les gens, viendez", c&#39;est plus facile de les prendre au mot et de leur forcer un peu la main a répondre justement à un truc en rapport avec l&#39;informatique :D

----------


## Guest

> Bah, pour ceux qui sont motivé pour fouiller les sites des autres partis qui ont pas répondus, faudrait faire la même démarche bien sûr. 
> Mais vu que le PS a fait un max de pub "on a un site web, viendez dessus les gens, viendez", c&#39;est plus facile de les prendre au mot et de leur forcer un peu la main a répondre justement à un truc en rapport avec l&#39;informatique :D


Tu crois que si on poste "Anus" sur leur forum, ils vont bien le prendre?


Faut pas rêver, les jeux vidéos ils en ont rien à faire. Tous les prétendants au "titre". Au mieux, t&#39;auras droit à un silence poli (faut se garder une porte de sortie au cas où on ait un meutre à justifier).

----------


## gizmhail

> Tu crois que si on poste "Anus" sur leur forum, ils vont bien le prendre?
> Faut pas rêver, les jeux vidéos ils en ont rien à faire. Tous les prétendants au "titre". Au mieux, t&#39;auras droit à un silence poli (faut se garder une porte de sortie au cas où on ait un meutre à justifier).


Bah, je me disais que peut-être s&#39;il y avait un certains nombre d&#39;internautes à poster sur ce sujet, ça les bougerait un peu...

Cependant effectivement, comme d&#39;autres l&#39;ont dis, aussi près des élections, ils vont peut-être pas prendre de risque avec un sujet mineur
...mais en même, on les oblige à répondre à tellement de questions plus ou moins sans intérêt à longeur de journée, que si une question intéresse un peu de monde, c&#39;est tentant d&#39;y répondre, non?
Et en plus, ça coûte pas bien cher comme réponse : s&#39;ils disent une connerie sur les jeux vidéos, qui va changer d&#39;avis sur eux à cause de ça ? (bon, ok, sauf une réponse du type "Jack Thompson est mon idole, j&#39;ai prévu de l&#39;inviter à devenir garde des sceaux"...mais bon, là, je cauchemarde :D )

----------


## Yashin

> (Besancenot)
> Sinon j&#39;dois être le seul geek qui trouve problématique de voir un candidat jouer à un (des?) MMORPG. Niveau culture c&#39;est pas la joie (et on le voit dans toutes ses interventions) mais ça démontre aussi qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas dangeureux. C&#39;est un gentil toutou du système qui veut tellement faire sa révolution qu&#39;il se permet de farmer. Haha


Quel vilain et stérile cynisme...  ::sad::

----------


## Neel

Salut,

Comme je suis militant à la LCR, et que j&#39;ai vu que le père Olivier avait répondu à CanardPC, je viens camper un peu ici...

Alors, pour répondre au paparazzi, avec des infos fraîches, et de première source, oui, Olivier Besancenot est facteur à temps partiel (75%), et milite le reste du temps. Son salaire est donc à l&#39;équivalent (1 020 euros net par mois). Il se lève donc tous les matins à 4h pour aller embaucher à 5h30 au centre de tri.
Il est propriétaire d&#39;un petit F2 dans le nord de Paris (18ème, pas vraiment les quartiers chics) pour lequel lui et sa compagne (employée d&#39;édition...) ont pris un emprunt sur 18 ans. 
Comme annoncé lors de la déclaration de patrimoine des différents candidats, il possède en plus une Peugeot 106.

Je ne sais pas si c&#39;est lui perso qui a répondu (je lui demanderais, et quand bien même, ça prouve qu&#39;il y a au moins un parti qui y a réfléchi, suffisament en tout cas pour ne pas être à côté de la plaque en y répondant...), mais, fierté partisane mise à part, j&#39;avoue que même moi je suis bluffé par les réponses...

Au moins, cette enquête montre plusieurs points : 
  -Olivier et la LCR ont réfléchi sur les jeux vidéos et connaissent le sujet
  -Les propositions me paraissent tenir la route
  -Olivier est jeune, et, comme sa génération, normal qu&#39;il aie connu les jeux vidéos, donc plus logique que les autres candidats grabataires
  -Pour une fois, on parle aussi des petits progs et créateurs indépendants, souvent hyper à l&#39;arrache financièrement, mais aussi souvent novateurs

Et les réponses sur les logiciels libres à candidats.fr m&#39;ont aussi beaucoup plu.
(bon, après, ok, je suis partisan...)

P.S. : Précision, la LCR n&#39;a pas de "conseillers com&#39;"....Ce sont les militant-e-s qui font la campagne...Pas d&#39;agence, tout est interne, militant, et donc parfois artisanal...

----------


## cheers

pas étonnant de la part de Nihous, y&#39;a son numéro de téléphone qui circule (donné entre autre au "grand journal") et quand tu l&#39;appelles, il lui arrive de décrocher.

d&#39;ailleurs ça me fait penser que je n&#39;ai toujours pas essayé de l&#39;appeler... et j&#39;ai bien peur qu&#39;il soit overbooké ce weekend si je décide de l&#39;appeler avec des potes en soirée...  ::P: h34r:

bon je voterai pas pour lui, mais je trouve que ce gars est loin d&#39;être ridicule

----------


## gizmhail

> Vu qu&#39;ils ont un site en ligne tout ça, il y a p&#39;tet un endroit où leur faire remarquer que ce serait bien de regarder canardplus.com et de répondre à nos journalistes de l&#39;extrème, non ? Quelqu&#39;un a déjà fouillé ?


Bon, pour en revenir rapidement à mon idée de soutenir les demandes de CPC, en demandant nous-même sur les sites des candidats qui n&#39;ont pas répondu de le faire...bein c&#39;est un peu mort j&#39;ai l&#39;impression, pas la peine de vous fatiguer.

J&#39;ai ainsi fouillé (très vite) le site des 3 "gros" candidats qui ont pas répondus...

- Pour F.Bayrou, je n&#39;ai vu que les commentaires des news pour poster du contenu...donc, c&#39;est mort, on ne peut pas placer nos demandes là (à moins qu&#39;il n&#39;y ai une news sur un sujet très proche, et sauf si celle-ci est récente, je ne pense pas que les commentaires soient encore beaucoup lus et donc efficaces).

- Pour S.Royale, il y a plein de forums...trop de forums : il y en a un par questions de son programme + un pour la soutenir....euh....c&#39;est pas celui là, et dans les autres, je pense pas que ce soit adapté ni lus d&#39;ailleurs d&#39;ici là....idem, mort (j&#39;ai aussi regardé le truc e-veilleur : ça sert à rien dans notre cas, tu ne peux pas  poster une veille spontanément, il faut attendre qu&#39;ils t&#39;envoient une "misssion"....).

- Pour N.Sarkosy, il y a bien une section poser une question, mais ça a l&#39;air d&#39;être pour des questions vachement plus générales, et avec une réponse détaillée du candidat (et donc en petit nombre). Il y a aussi une page "mini-débat", mais ça semble là plus pour des entretiens vidéos. Doc mort aussi

C&#39;est (un tout petit peu, n&#39;abusons pas) dommage qu&#39;aucun n&#39;ai pas prévu des structures un poil plus souple (oui, je sais, point de vue modération ça aurait été la galère, mais bon, il y aurait peut-être eu des solutions réalisables pour cela...).

Mais bon, ne gachons pas notre plaisir, même si on n&#39;a pas de réponses de ces 3 là, c&#39;est déjà vraiment bien et intéressant d&#39;avoir eu les réponses des autres, bravo et merci CPC  ::):

----------


## Butok

Je me demande d&#39;où tu es camarade  Neel ...



Bon sinon, je voulais dire un trucs sur les réponses assez impréssionantes du gentil facteur.   Il est fort probable qu&#39;il ai été fortement conseiller; mais en réalité n&#39;est ce pas une bonne chose que de ce dire qu&#39;un "présidentiable" a de bons conseilers ? Après tout, le président n&#39;est pas sensé avoir la science infuse non plus !

----------


## Guest

> bon je voterai pas pour lui, mais je trouve que ce gars est loin d&#39;être ridicule


Ouais voilà, il a pas les idées qui me ressemblent, mais il a une attitude qui me plait beaucoup  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> pas étonnant de la part de Nihous, y&#39;a son numéro de téléphone qui circule (donné entre autre au "grand journal") et quand tu l&#39;appelles, il lui arrive de décrocher.
> 
> d&#39;ailleurs ça me fait penser que je n&#39;ai toujours pas essayé de l&#39;appeler... et j&#39;ai bien peur qu&#39;il soit overbooké ce weekend si je décide de l&#39;appeler avec des potes en soirée... h34r:
> 
> bon je voterai pas pour lui, mais je trouve que ce gars est loin d&#39;être ridicule


Je n&#39;étais pas au courant, et comme pour tous les autres je suis passé par son QG de campagne qui m&#39;a donné le portable de Jean Sait-Josse. C&#39;est lui qui m&#39;a passé directement Frédéric Nihous aprés avoir demandé le sujet de l&#39;interview.

----------


## cheers

> Je n&#39;étais pas au courant, et comme pour tous les autres je suis passé par son QG de campagne qui m&#39;a donné le portable de Jean Sait-Josse. C&#39;est lui qui m&#39;a passé directement Frédéric Nihous aprés avoir demandé le sujet de l&#39;interview.


bon si jamais Nihous décroche pas ce week-end y&#39;a moyen d&#39;avoir le portable de son pote Jean Sait-Josse !?   ::lol::

----------


## Gizmo

> bon si jamais Nihous décroche pas ce week-end y&#39;a moyen d&#39;avoir le portable de son pote Jean Sait-Josse !?


Passe par le QG de campagne  ::w00t::

----------


## Jolaventur

> M&#39;enfin de toute façon, qu&#39;est-ce que ça peut bien foutre ce que pensent les candidats sur les jeux vidéos?   Si quelqu&#39;un devait positionner son vote en fonction de ça, ce serait bien triste.



j&#39;en suis bien capable 

mais plutot pour le domaine de la DADVSI

----------


## Niklaos

Je suis halluciné par les réponses  d&#39;Olivier  Besancenot super proche de la réalitée ... il parle même de  Ryzom (et  ca c&#39;est la classe  ::ninja:: ).

Je dirais que c&#39;est le seul qui s&#39;est vraiment pauser les questions avant qu&#39;on les lui pauses, franchement je trouve  ca fort très fort même. Je le trouve un peu trop extrémiste dans son discours sur certaines choses comme le  smic a 1500€ sujet abordé sur le topic du sondage "Élection Présidentielle". Mais  ca fait plaisir de voir qu&#39;il se préoccupe du sujet. Je pense que c&#39;est un mec qui sera capable de mettre l&#39;accent sur les nouvelles technologies et on en a vraiment besoins en France.
Maintenant et c&#39;est le prix a payer pour toutes ses bonnes idées va aussi falloir supporter des idées Utopiques du genre  SMIC a 1500€ salaire des grands patrons limités interdiction aux parachutes dorées et bien d&#39;autres ... dommage.

----------


## Kob

Dieu sait que je ne partage pas du tout mais du tout les idées de Besancenot, mais OH MY GOD, il s&#39;y connait le facteur en JV...   ::blink::   ::blink::  

En tout cas, bravo à CPC d&#39;avoir eu l&#39;idée de ces interview, il fallait du courage pour interroger les candidats dans ce domaine, où je le rappelle, nous sommes considérés comme le mal, les démons, les no life, les tueurs de campus etc etc

Ah au passage, Nihous est un mec intelligent, c&#39;est dommage qu&#39;il soit encarté dans un petit parti, car sincérement, il a la stature pour aller plus loin dans la politique. Si j&#39;étais pas déja a fond militant pour un certain parti, j&#39;aurai bien voté pour lui...

----------


## Djedai

Bon ben Besancenot a l&#39;air d&#39;être un gamer, et Nihous vaguement, a part ca y en a pas un qui connait le sujet, et ce m&#39;etonne pas. Le Jeux vidéos c&#39;est un truc de jeunes drogués des banlieus, donc ca apporte pas de voix. N&#39;empêche le Besancenot m&#39;a impresionné, je pensé pas qu&#39;il s&#39;y connaissai autant (il connait wow, il va peut - être gagné des voix XD)

Bien interessant, même si c&#39;est pas ca qui va me décider pour qui je vais voter (entre parenthes, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression qu&#39;il y en a pas un qui sort di lot)
Merci CPC, un petit sujet bien interessant, que les grands magazines / journeaux ferait bien de prendre exemple sur. Les gamers sont des votant, au même titre que n&#39;importe qui. A quand un parti qui instaurera le jeux video a l&#39;ecole ???

----------


## Kob

Par contre ça me fait délirer que le premier post de Neel, militant LCR soit comme par hasard dans ce topic...

----------


## DamShiwa

> Question bonus pour le candidat ayant répondu de vive voix :
> _Jouez-vous aux jeux vidéo ?_
> *Frédéric Nihous :* Ouais, j&#39;ai pas trop le temps maintenant je vous l&#39;avoue, mais j&#39;ai mes gamins qui me tiennent à niveau. On a fait toute la série de la Gameboy à la PSP, PS2 et bientôt _PS3_ ; ça va je suis mis à niveau pas de problème ! (rires)


Mauvaise réponse !   ::ninja::

----------


## Samos

Ce que je retire surtout (sans rentrer dans les positions de principe ou de parti dont certaines m&#39;ont surprises) de ces interviews et que la tête de cul qui les a réalisées a très justement mis en valeur, c&#39;est que Nihous ait répondu directement au téléphone sans avoir les questions au préalable et sans forcément faire trop un discours politicien. Respect car c&#39;est donc pas du vent le fait qu&#39;il se dise accessible à tout le monde par son portable.

----------


## Neel

> Par contre ça me fait délirer que le premier post de Neel, militant LCR soit comme par hasard dans ce topic...


Ben oui, comme dit dans le post, je ne viens pas ici habituellement (je suis abonné à un concurrent qui commence par J et se finit par "hic!"...), mais comme j&#39;ai lu qu&#39;Olivier avait répondu à un questionnaire jeux vidéo, je suis venu faire un chti tour...(et j&#39;ai acheté mon premier Canard PC papier ce matin...

----------


## Kob

Comme quoi CPC peut changer les plus têtus d&#39;entre nous  ::): 

Ah, puis t&#39;as bien de la chance d&#39;avoir acheté le dernier cpc, car chez moi impossible pour l&#39;instant de le trouver, je commence à avoir l&#39;habitude ^^

----------


## Gynsu2000

> tu me diras où il écrit dans le programme de Besancenot qu&#39;il veut imposer une dictature


"la dictature du prolétariat"  ::):

----------


## TheToune

> Ben oui, comme dit dans le post, je ne viens pas ici habituellement (je suis abonné à un concurrent qui commence par J et se finit par "hic!"...), mais comme j&#39;ai lu qu&#39;Olivier avait répondu à un questionnaire jeux vidéo, je suis venu faire un chti tour...(et j&#39;ai acheté mon premier Canard PC papier ce matin...


Arf normalement aprés ça tu ne devrait plus pouvoir t&#39;en passer ... 
C&#39;est la drame de nos vie a nous lecteur de canardPC ...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je ne comprend pas ta réticence mais ça doit certainement venir de ton apriori sur le FN. Et pui,s n&#39;utilise pas n&#39;importe comment les mots que t&#39;as vu dans un journal. C&#39;est démago&#39; de vouloir fibrer les grandes agglomération ? Sérieusement...


Booon, ce qui est toujours génial, quand on poste sur un forum, c&#39;est qu&#39;on passe forcément pour le con de quelqu&#39;un, et il apparaît qu&#39;ici je suis le tiens.
Alors, dans un premier temps, merci de ne pas juger mes dires. Je n&#39;ai pas d&#39;a priori sur le Front National, et pour cause, je n’ai  pas à en avoir. J’ai passé une bonne partie de mon année à étudier l’histoire des droites en France depuis le XX° siècle (étudiant en histoire oblige), et le Front National fait parti des sujets que nous avons traité. Ne venez pas interpréter mes paroles comme celles d’un jeune Kevin de 15 ans qui traite le groupe de « Fasciste » (surtout que le FN ne répond pas à  la définition du fascisme), de « Nazi » (là aussi, y’a des cours d’histoire à revoir) ou autre. Je ne tomberai pas dans un dialogue de sourd dans ce domaine, je possède mes idées, personnelles, qui n’ont pas à interférer dans la lecture d’une interview faite par des journalistes. Je ne suis pas ici pour juger ou interpréter, mais pour commenter. 

Ensuite, avant de juger l&#39;utilisation de tel mot ou de telle expression, merci de la prendre dans son contexte.

Quand je dis qu&#39;il est démagogique de dire de telles choses lorsque l&#39;on répond à un tel questionnaire, c&#39;est justifié. Justifié pour plusieurs raisons. Notamment le fait que le Front National (tout comme les autres partis me direz-vous) sait que nombres de personnes sont indécises, et que désormais, la dernière ligne droite disponible cette semaine doit servir à convertir les derniers indécis.
Maintenant, lorsque je dis que cela est démagogique, c&#39;est qu&#39;il y a une raison: interviewé par un magasine d&#39;informatique, sur la situation du jeu vidéo en France, ainsi que sur les lois concernant Internet et les autres sujets touchant de près ou de loin à ce domaine, on nous donne en "mot en plus" une volonté affiché de souhaiter "fibrer" (merci de ne pas employer non plus tous les néologismes qui traînent) les villes de France. Merci de m&#39;expliquer en quoi cela relève d&#39;une politique gouvernementale possiblement présidentielle. Les buts d&#39;un président de la République sont avant tout d&#39;assurer la cohésion et l&#39;égalité dans le pays, et je considère que doter toutes les villes en fibre optique n&#39;est pas d&#39;un intérêt stratégique et capital pour le devenir du pays. Certes, je trouverai ça cool de pouvoir "surfer" en XXX mégabits/seconde, mais je pense qu&#39;avant, il y a d&#39;autres questions à régler. Aussi, lorsqu&#39;on affirme à des journalistes du jeux vidéo, dont les écrits touchent (pour une grande partie mais pas seulement) la tranche des 18-25 ans (ainsi que la branche au dessous et au dessus) fortement concernés par les nouvelles technologies et Internet, j&#39;appelle cela de la démagogie.

Tenez, pour la peine, je vais vous donner la définition de Démagogie (selon Wikipédia. Bien sur, je pourrai copier la définition d&#39;autres, comme par exemple Universalis, ou de divers dictionnaires d&#39;histoire de la politique du XXe siècle (comme celui de Christian Hocq par exemple, ou d&#39;autres auteurs voire historiens) mais j&#39;ai pas non que ça à faire de copier 3 pages pour les besoins d&#39;un forum):




> Le discours du démagogue sort généralement du champ du rationnel pour s&#39;adresser aux passions, aux frustrations de l&#39;électeur. Il recourt en outre à la satisfaction des souhaits ou des attentes du public ciblé, sans recherche de l&#39;intérêt général mais dans le but unique de s&#39;attirer la sympathie et de gagner le soutien. L&#39;argumentation démagogique est délibérément simple afin de pouvoir être comprise et reprise par le public auquel elle est adressée. Elle fait fréquemment appel à la facilité voire la paresse intellectuelle en proposant des analyses et des solutions qui semblent évidentes et immédiates.


Aussi, pour toutes ces raisons je pense que oui, cette réponse est purement démagogique, tout comme le sont celles d&#39;autres candidats. Seulement, celle du Front National me paraissait bien plus énorme que ses concurrentes, c&#39;est pour cela que je me suis permis de faire un quote dessus.

Enfin, merci de ne pas juger les écrits des autres, sans connaître leurs idées, la définition des expressions qu&#39;ils utilisent et leur emploi dans un texte.

----------


## Neel

> Arf normalement aprés ça tu ne devrait plus pouvoir t&#39;en passer ... 
> C&#39;est la drame de nos vie a nous lecteur de canardPC ...


Surtout, vieil abonné de J...hic!, j&#39;ai cru reconnaitre quelques signatures et dessins de l&#39;ancienne époque dudit Joy...
Me trompe-je ?

(et sinon, pour info, "dictature du prolétariat", déjà, chez Marx, ça signifie que, comme il considérait qu&#39;une minorité exerçait une dictature sur une majorité (bourgeoisie/prolétariat), il fallait inverser la tendance, mais comme la dictature du prolétariat n&#39;est pas au programme de la LCR, quelque part, on s&#39;en fout...)

----------


## Poukie

> "la dictature du prolétariat"


(ca dévie un peu du sujet initial mais allons-y !)
Je sais pas si t&#39;as remarqué, mais les programmes des partis d&#39;extrême gauche (j&#39;entends LO - LCR) n&#39;ont rien de révolutionnaire. Dans ces élections, ces organisations défendent des programmes réformistes. Ils expliquent juste comment on pourrait rétablir, un peu, l&#39;équilibre entre les travailleurs et les possédants sans remettre en cause la propriété privée des moyens de production, ni le fonctionnement de l&#39;économie.
Alors maintenant, regarde leurs programmes, et dis moi avec quoi tu n&#39;es pas d&#39;accord. On en discutera (en PM).

Quant à la dictature du prolétariat que défendait Marx, il faudrait déjà que tu saches de quoi il parlait. Sais-tu que cette "dictature" se doit d&#39;être mille fois plus démocratique qu&#39;une démocratie bourgeoise ?

ah, j&#39;ai été grillé par Neel...

----------


## mister_k

> Ouais enfin Nihous qui répond en personne au téléphone, je trouve ça aussi cool. Y avait rien qui l&#39;obligeait à le faire, c&#39;est pas le plus grand mag&#39; de jeux vidéos et pourtant il prend sur son temps pour faire ça, je trouve ça classe.


D&#39;ailleurs tu peux l&#39;appeler il avait donné son numéro de téléphone à la tv :D
Sinon ouais Nihous a la classe




> On a fait toute la série de la Gameboy à la PSP, PS2 et bientôt PS3


  ::ninja::

----------


## kalisto75

> Surtout, vieil abonné de J...hic!, j&#39;ai cru reconnaitre quelques signatures et dessins de l&#39;ancienne époque dudit Joy...
> Me trompe-je ?
> 
> (et sinon, pour info, "dictature du prolétariat", déjà, chez Marx, ça signifie que, comme il considérait qu&#39;une minorité exerçait une dictature sur une majorité (bourgeoisie/prolétariat), il fallait inverser la tendance, mais comme la dictature du prolétariat n&#39;est pas au programme de la LCR, quelque part, on s&#39;en fout...)


tu ne te trompe pas, une grande partie de joy est partis créer CPC quand hachette a revendus joy au groupe future

----------


## Kob

Juste un truc, comment une dictature peut être démocratique ? 
Peu importe quelle soit bourgeoise ou du prolétariat (1917 style...). La démocratie, c&#39;est censé être le pouvoir du peuple, donc de TOUT le peuple, qu&#39;il soit riche, pauvre, bête, intelligent, gamer, non gamer etc etc.
De plus, je vois pas trop en quoi, notre démocratie actuelle, peut être qualifiée de bourgeoise... M&#39;enfin, là, ça commence à rentrer dans des débats qui n&#39;ont nullement la place sur un forum de JV.

En tout cas, bienvenue à toi Neel sur CPC.com

----------


## Trak

> On regarde Bambi et tout le monde est prêt à manifester pour dire "C&#39;est honteux, on vient de tuer Bambi !", à coté de ça on regarde un flim avec 200 morts et tout le monde va dire que c&#39;est génial.


Je m&#39;insurge vivement ! Et je suis particulièrement déçu que personne ici n&#39;ai osé corriger cette infame et impardonable erreur ! 
Bambi _ne meurt pas !_ C&#39;est sa mère ! (nan c&#39;est pas une insulte)
Bon sang réagissez !   ::wacko::   Il faut faire quelque chose pour combler ce manque culturel à l&#39;égard des flims Disney !

Tiens d&#39;ailleurs ça me donnera une bonne raison pour lui téléphoner   ::lol::

----------


## Gounaiel

Mouais, bon... bé moi, je vais essayer Ryzom

----------


## Mars2

Canard plus n&#39;est pas le seul 
C&#39;est par ici

----------


## Gynsu2000

> (et sinon, pour info, "dictature du prolétariat", déjà, chez Marx, ça signifie que, comme il considérait qu&#39;une minorité exerçait une dictature sur une majorité (bourgeoisie/prolétariat), il fallait inverser la tendance, mais comme la dictature du prolétariat n&#39;est pas au programme de la LCR, quelque part, on s&#39;en fout...)


Roooh mais même en mettant un smiley à la fin, ils prennent ça au premier degré :/

----------


## Poukie

> Juste un truc, comment une dictature peut être démocratique ? 
> Peu importe quelle soit bourgeoise ou du prolétariat (1917 style...). La démocratie, c&#39;est censé être le pouvoir du peuple, donc de TOUT le peuple, qu&#39;il soit riche, pauvre, bête, intelligent, gamer, non gamer etc etc.
> De plus, je vois pas trop en quoi, notre démocratie actuelle, peut être qualifiée de bourgeoise... M&#39;enfin, là, ça commence à rentrer dans des débats qui n&#39;ont nullement la place sur un forum de JV.
> 
> En tout cas, bienvenue à toi Neel sur CPC.com


Faudrait pouvoir en discuter plus longuement, dans un cadre où on risque pas de se faire modérer. Et puis je pense pas être capable de te convaincre en 5 lignes.
Si ca t&#39;intéresse vraiment, il faut en parler en PM, voire sur msn (ou encore mieux IRL).

Mais vite fait, la dictature du prolétariat c&#39;est un gouvernement qui se forme à partir du peuple. Un peu à la manière des AG dans les facs lors du CPE avec la coordination nationale, ou bien des comités de grèves dans les usines (même si c&#39;est de plus en plus rare malheureusement). Tout le monde peut y participer, même les bourgeois (Marx, Lénine, Engel, Trotsky faisaient parti de la petite bourgeoisie). Néanmoins, ce gouvernement qui se crée à partir du peuple considère le gouvernement bourgeois comme illégitme, et c&#39;est la raison pour laquelle on l&#39;appelle dictature du prolétariat.


Sinon pour en revenir au débat, moi je pense que la question du jeu vidéo elle peut pas être dissociée des autres problèmes de la société.
Interpeler les candidats sur notre cause c&#39;est bien, mais ils ont beau dire qu&#39;il faut développer la spécificité française du jeu vidéo, et des petits studios de développement, le sort des jeux vidéos est similaire au sort de toutes les industries.
Aujourd&#39;hui, les investissements se font de plus en plus rare parce que les taux de profit ne sont plus assez élevés pour intéresser les détenteurs de capitaux. On constate quoi ? Que maintenant, ce qu&#39;on appelle investissment, ca ne concerne quasiment plus que des rachats d&#39;entreprises. Une fois rachetée, on baisse les couts salariaux en licenciant, on fait des économies sur l&#39;entretien (les pétroliers qui s&#39;échouent), parfois sur la sécurité des travailleurs, tout ca pour quoi ? Pour augmenter les dividendes que recoivent les actionnaires, faisant grimper le cours de l&#39;action, puis revendre.
Et le jeu vidéo n&#39;échappe pas à cette règle. Pourquoi un investisseur irait mettre des sous dans une petite boite, aussi innovante soit-elle, si elle peut faire 100 fois plus d&#39;argent en mettant son argent en bourse et en spéculant ?
La petite boite peut pourtant parfaitement être rentable, mais pas assez pour attirer les investisseurs. Il y a qu&#39;à voir comment aujourd&#39;hui il est dur d&#39;avoir des prêts de sa banque pour monter sa boite, alors qu&#39;ils passent des millards d&#39;euros dans la spéculation immobilière...
Et dans l&#39;histoire, les domaines comme la culture sont sacrifiés. Les jeux vidéos c&#39;est pareil.  On sort plein de bouses parce que ca coute moins cher qu&#39;un jeu bien leché, mais on compte sur la com&#39; pour faire vendre, pour faire croire aux futurs actionnaires qu&#39;on va beaucoup vendre et faire un max de profit (un peu l&#39;histoire de la PS3 mais faut pas croire, c&#39;est pareil avec la Xbox ou Nintendo), faire grimper les actions en bourse, etc.
L&#39;intérêt des joueurs passe largement derrière les intérêts financiers.

D&#39;ailleurs par curiosité, quel était le but de CPC en interpellant ainsi les candidats sur les thèmes du jeu vidéo et de l&#39;informatique ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Faudrait pouvoir en discuter plus longuement, dans un cadre où on risque pas de se faire modérer. Et puis je pense pas être capable de te convaincre en 5 lignes.
> Si ca t&#39;intéresse vraiment, il faut en parler en PM, voire sur msn (ou encore mieux IRL).
> 
> ...
> 
> D&#39;ailleurs par curiosité, quel était le but de CPC en interpellant ainsi les candidats sur les thèmes du jeu vidéo et de l&#39;informatique ?


Si vous débattez raisonnablement vous n&#39;avez pas de raison d&#39;être modéré...
Quant à la raison de tout ceci, c&#39;est expliqué dans l&#39;article, c&#39;est de connaître les positions des candidats sur notre milieu. On ne joue pas les groupes de pression, on veut juste connaître l&#39;avis des gens qui auront bientôt le droit de cuissage et le pouvoir de vie et de mort sur nous...

----------


## Kob

Merci Poukie pour la précision, je pense que c&#39;est un sujet intéressant, et pour une fois, ça fait plaisir de voir que l&#39;on peut discuter avec des gens d&#39;extrème gauche... Ce qui n&#39;est pas souvent le cas, car on se fait vite traiter de facho (A ce sujet voir le post trés intéressant du ptit gars qui fait une thèse, je crois, sur l&#39;histoire des droites en France).

Pour moi, comme je l&#39;ai dis déja plus haut, il ne peut y&#39;avoir de démocratie accaparée par une fraction de la population, sinon, ce n&#39;est plus la démocratie, mais l&#39;anarchie, voir le totalitarisme. La démocratie est vraiment le gouvernement du peuple, pour le peuple, et par le peuple (Lincoln powa), il n&#39;y a pas (toujours pour moi), de lutte entre des opprimés et des oppresseurs. Tout comme l&#39;idée de classe, je pense pas non plus qu&#39;elle existe toujours actuellement. On peut, et je contredirai Bourdieu et autres, évoluer bien plus facilement qu&#39;avant entre les différentes strates de la société (bye bye l&#39;habitus). Il y a surement des gens qui détiennent le pouvoir, légitimement, légalement etc etc, et d&#39;autres qui sont commandés, mais c&#39;est le chemin obligatoire pour une réussite sociale.

Enfin, ce n&#39;est que mon opinion personnelle, je n&#39;ai nullement la science infuse  ::):

----------


## Karel

> (ca dévie un peu du sujet initial mais allons-y !)
> Je sais pas si t&#39;as remarqué, mais les programmes des partis d&#39;extrême gauche (j&#39;entends LO - LCR) n&#39;ont rien de révolutionnaire. Dans ces élections, ces organisations défendent des programmes réformistes. Ils expliquent juste comment on pourrait rétablir, un peu, l&#39;équilibre entre les travailleurs et les possédants sans remettre en cause la propriété privée des moyens de production, ni le fonctionnement de l&#39;économie.


Juste pour info. Au moment où Marx a parlé de "dictature du prolétariat" (dans les années 1860), il lui paraissait évident (c&#39;est même deux points centraux de sa théorie de l&#39;évolution du capitalisme) que:
1) le prolétariat serait amené à devenir rapidement la majorité écrasante de la société
2) parce qu&#39;ils se définissent par le fait d&#39;être dépouillés de tout droit et de toute propriété, les prolétaires auraient des intérêts et des projets spontanément convergents quant aux transformations sociales nécessaires.
Il me semble que Marx s&#39;est trompé d&#39;un point de vue factuel au moins partiellement sur ces deux aspects, mais là n&#39;est pas le débat.
Il faut préciser de plus qu&#39;au moment où Marx écrit, le mot "dictature" ne désigne pas principalement comme pour nous aujourd&#39;hui des régimes policiers ou militaires dans lesquels une minorité impose par la force sa volonté à la majorité, mais renvoie à une institution légale (romaine d&#39;origine) au sein d&#39;un régime démocratique ou aristocratique, par laquelle les instances politiques confient des pouvoirs spéciaux à titre temporaire à une personne, pour surmonter une crise majeur mettant en péril les institutions (guerre, coup d&#39;état...).

Mais le plus important me semble  à moi aussi que la LCR n&#39;a plus de marxiste qu&#39;une vague référence à une perspective de transformation sociale en faveur des plus pauvres, et qu&#39;elle se trouve aujourd&#39;hui sur des positions socio-économiques défendues il y a 30 ans par des partis (comme le PS) que cette même LCR, encore assez rigidement troskyste, accusait de trahir la révolution (ce n&#39;est pas un jugement de valeur, il est bon que les idées évoluent, juste une précision de contexte).

----------


## Ash

Euh... Qu&#39;on me rassure... Fluctuat.net n&#39;a aucun lien, ni de près ni de loin avec le front national ? J&#39;ai jamais vraiment fait le tour du site hormis la partie musique, donc j&#39;ai pas vraiment été confronté à une idéologie quelconque, mais que le (petit) pen consulte ce site, ça me glace le sang... Quelqu&#39;un a une idée ?

----------


## Khraya

> ..


Ton argumentation est ridicule (c&#39;est la dernière ligne droite donc c&#39;est obligatoirement démago&#39; ! Et puis c&#39;est le FN hein..) et comme j&#39;ai trop chaud j&#39;ai pas envie de te répondre. Voila.

----------


## El Gringo

> Euh... Qu&#39;on me rassure... Fluctuat.net n&#39;a aucun lien, ni de près ni de loin avec le front national ? J&#39;ai jamais vraiment fait le tour du site hormis la partie musique, donc j&#39;ai pas vraiment été confronté à une idéologie quelconque, mais que le (petit) pen consulte ce site, ça me glace le sang... Quelqu&#39;un a une idée ?


A ma connaissance rien à voir non... L&#39;homme du FN qui répond aux questions et qui n&#39;est pas M. Le Pen ne connaissait pas rule of rose, il a fait une recherche sur fluctuat pour se renseigner, mais si ça se trouve il est passé par google avant de tomber dessus et google n&#39;est pas non plus connu pour être affilié FN...

----------


## Khraya

Tu vas trouver ça horrible Ash, mais sur ce site il y  a sûrement une bonne part de Frontiste... Enlève vite canardplus de tes favoris !

----------


## Psk

Je trouve que les provocations inutiles ne viennent que d&#39;un bord.

----------


## Guest

> Je trouve que les provocations inutiles ne viennent que d&#39;un bord.


Ba ou tri?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

On tue toute polémique dans l&#39;oeuf de polémique, et on reste concentré SVP.
(Pour info dans le sondage du topic tout ou rien il y a actuellement 4 votes sur 108 pour JM Le Pen.)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ton argumentation est ridicule (c&#39;est la dernière ligne droite donc c&#39;est obligatoirement démago&#39; ! Et puis c&#39;est le FN hein..) et comme j&#39;ai trop chaud j&#39;ai pas envie de te répondre. Voila.



Eh bien, voyons, si mon argumentation est ridicule (autant que ta réflexion du genre tu-sais-pas-ce-que-veut-dire-un-mot-alors-ne-t-en-sers-pas), prend le temps d&#39;y répondre s&#39;il te plait.
As-tu déjà suivis beaucoup d&#39;élection présidentielle ? Etudié beaucoup de ces dernières à travers l&#39;histoire ? Si oui, tu te rendrais bien vite compte que plus le compte à rebours diminue, plus les politiques sont prêts à tout promettre pour séduire les électeurs (pas besoin d&#39;aller bien loin, remontes à 2002 et à 1995).
Aussi, et je l&#39;affirme, promettre à un magasine de jeux vidéo, s&#39;adressant avant tout à des adeptes de nouvelles technologies, que l&#39;un des buts du FN est de "câbler" toute la France est complètement démagogique. Pour que tu démontes cette affirmation, je vais te demander de mon filer les liens où le FN a étudié la viabilité de la chose, avec économistes et analystes à l&#39;appui. L&#39;affirmation qui dit que c&#39;est économiquement viable car repris par une alliance d&#39;entreprise privée est complètement stupide, car elle ne prend en compte ni les coûts que cela engendrera, ni le prix qui sera facturé pour l&#39;installation mise en service.
Alors je le dis: c&#39;est totalement démagogique, car sachant que cela s&#39;adresse à un public tourné vers les nouvelles technologies, on se sert de leurs frustrations (notamment à ceux qui n&#39;ont pas accès à un Internet ou qui ne le trouve pas assez rapide parce qu&#39;ils sont mal équipé dans leur coin) pour gagner en sympathie chez eux. Sinon, donnes moi des exemples où le FN (ou tout autre parti promettant la même chose) parle de l&#39;intérêt d&#39;équiper toute la France en fibre optique, en dehors de l&#39;intérêt de gagner à sa cause tous les jeunes indécis qui ne jure que Internet, le téléchargement et autres choses dans ce genre.

Franchement, en quoi faire équiper tout le pays en fibre optique changera quoi que ce soit dans le pays ? Si déjà ils veulent changer quelque chose, qu&#39;eux, et tous les autres d&#39;ailleurs qui tiennent le même discours, arrêtent de dire que le pays va droit dans le mur, car c&#39;est à la fois stupide et risqué. Stupide car le pays n&#39;a jamais été aussi riche de toute son histoire, et n&#39;a jamais engendré autant de richesses (après la question de la distribution en est une autre), et risqué car on cour le risque de finir par faire croire aux français que la situation est vraiment désespérée, ce qui n&#39;est pas vrai.

Ensuite, peut être ne lis-tu pas correctement, mais si j&#39;ai fait cette réflexion CE N&#39;EST PAS PARCE QUE C&#39;EST LE FN, mais parce que c&#39;est eux qui ont sortis cette énormité sans fond derrière. Si la LCR, FO, ou l&#39;UMP avait sortit ce genre de connerie, mon poste aurait été le même, et ta réaction peut être moins précipité.

EDIT: Je rajouterai que cette course à la démagogie est créée par les journalistes. Que cela concerne "Bulldog magasine" ou "V8 hebdomadaire", ces suites de questions, bien qu&#39;intéressantes dans certains cas, surtout en période présidentielle, ne poussent les politiques à répondre que dans le sens du public visé, et ce afin de gagner en sympathie, quelque soit le bord.
C&#39;est une stratégie simple, qui vise avant tout à gagner le coeur des gens en leur faisant croire que "ce type à les même points de vue que moi sur l&#39;élevage des canards" plutôt que de les pousser à réfléchir sur les conséquences d&#39;un "remaniement du système de vote/retraite/rémunération des chômeurs". Le problèmes des français, c&#39;est qu&#39;ils ont bien souvent la mémoire courte, et c&#39;est le dernier à avoir parlé et qui va dans leur sens qui gagne leur vote (regarder les primaires du PS: Fabius se présente... et pas un mot sur l&#39;affaire du sang contaminé, qui donna un non lieu pour la simple raison que l&#39;accusation n&#39;avait pas choisie la bonne dénomination en vertu de la loi).

----------


## Gynsu2000

Très intéressant tes messages Raphi.

----------


## El Gringo

> EDIT: Je rajouterai que cette course à la démagogie est créée par les journalistes. Que cela concerne "Bulldog magasine" ou "V8 hebdomadaire", ces suites de questions, bien qu&#39;intéressantes dans certains cas, surtout en période présidentielle, ne poussent les politiques à répondre que dans le sens du public visé, et ce afin de gagner en sympathie, quelque soit le bord.


Oui enfin je ne défendrai pas les vrais journalistes qui ont leur gros lot de défaut, mais poser des questions sur un domaine qui nous concerne n&#39;oblige pas les candidats à répondre tout ce que nous voulons entendre. Chez LO par exemple on m&#39;a dit qu&#39;il n&#39;y avait pas de spécialistes dans ce domaine et on m&#39;a expliqué que ce n&#39;était pas leur grande préoccupation. Ils sont parfaitement conscients qu&#39;ils ne seront pas élus, mais ils veulent défendre leurs idées sur des domaines un peu plus important que les jeux vidéo. Ben je trouve ça honnête et bien de dire ça, et je ne leur en veux pas de ne pas avoir répondu... Même si j&#39;aurais bien aimé avoir les 12 réponses, ça aurait été vachement plus classe.

----------


## Poukie

> Merci Poukie pour la précision, je pense que c&#39;est un sujet intéressant, et pour une fois, ça fait plaisir de voir que l&#39;on peut discuter avec des gens d&#39;extrème gauche... Ce qui n&#39;est pas souvent le cas, car on se fait vite traiter de facho (A ce sujet voir le post trés intéressant du ptit gars qui fait une thèse, je crois, sur l&#39;histoire des droites en France).
> 
> Pour moi, comme je l&#39;ai dis déja plus haut, il ne peut y&#39;avoir de démocratie accaparée par une fraction de la population, sinon, ce n&#39;est plus la démocratie, mais l&#39;anarchie, voir le totalitarisme. La démocratie est vraiment le gouvernement du peuple, pour le peuple, et par le peuple (Lincoln powa), il n&#39;y a pas (toujours pour moi), de lutte entre des opprimés et des oppresseurs. Tout comme l&#39;idée de classe, je pense pas non plus qu&#39;elle existe toujours actuellement. On peut, et je contredirai Bourdieu et autres, évoluer bien plus facilement qu&#39;avant entre les différentes strates de la société (bye bye l&#39;habitus). Il y a surement des gens qui détiennent le pouvoir, légitimement, légalement etc etc, et d&#39;autres qui sont commandés, mais c&#39;est le chemin obligatoire pour une réussite sociale.
> 
> Enfin, ce n&#39;est que mon opinion personnelle, je n&#39;ai nullement la science infuse


Est-ce que tu as vraiment l&#39;impression de vivre dans une société démocratique aujourd&#39;hui ? Quelle transparence existe-t&#39;il au niveau des organes de pouvoir ? Les fonctionnaires chargés de contrôler les organes politiques ou d&#39;appliquer la loi sont-ils élus ? Pourquoi ce sont les journalistes qui découvrent les affaires de fraude que trainent les élus derrière eux et non les pouvoirs publics ? A-t-on le droit de révoquer un élu lorsque la population juge qu&#39;il fait mal son boulot ? 
Pourquoi n&#39;y a-t-il pas de proportionnelle ? J&#39;ai un profond dégout pour Le Pen et ses idées, mais est-ce que c&#39;est normal qu&#39;une personne qui fait 15 à 20% des suffrages ne soit pas représenté au parlement ? Le mode de scrutin des législatives est fait pour que ce soit ainsi.

La notion de classe, c&#39;est pas une notion sociologique, mais politique. Marx, Lenine et Trotsky appartenaient à la petite bourgeoisie mais faisaient parti de la classe ouvrière. C&#39;est une histoire de camp, de la même manière qu&#39;un soldat qui défendait son noble contre les révolutionnaires aurait appartenu à la noblesse sans pour autant qu&#39;il fusse riche ni noble.
Pourquoi on parle de classe ouvrière, c&#39;est juste qu&#39;aujourd&#39;hui il n&#39;existe plus que 2 camps politiques : la bourgeoisie et la classe ouvrière. Marx avait raison de dire que le capitalisme a énormément simplifié les rapports de classe (à d&#39;autres époques on pouvait considérer la paysannerie, la noblesse, le clergé, etc.).
Pourquoi la classe ouvrière alors ? Tout simplement parce que ce sont les ouvriers qui sont au centre de l&#39;économie. Je parle pas de la finance, mais de la gestion des ressources disponibles, leur traitement, leur transformation et leur distribution. Bref, ce qui fait vivre la population. Même l&#39;agriculture peut aujourd&#39;hui être considérée comme une industrie, les petits propriétaires terriens sont de plus en plus rare, la paysannerie tend à disparaitre au profit de grands propriétaires. Toute l&#39;économie repose donc sur les ouvriers, bien qu&#39;elle soit gérée par les capitalistes dans l&#39;intérêt des capitalistes. Et défendre les intérêts de la classe ouvrière, c&#39;est vouloir changer ces choses là. Après, ca n&#39;empeche pas les non-ouvriers de rejoindre le camp des ouvriers et donc de se considérer faisant parti de la classe ouvière. Marx en faisait parti même s&#39;il a jamais bossé dans une mine ou dans une usine.
Voilà j&#39;espère que ca t&#39;as éclairé sur ce qu&#39;on entendait par classe. Les intérêts des travailleurs convergent avec ceux de la classe ouvrière.

Si tu crois qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas d&#39;oppresseur aujourd&#39;hui, va expliquer ca aux ouvriers qui se bousillent la santé sur les chaînes de montage (l&#39;ouvrier qui reste assis derrière un moniteur à contrôler les machines, ca tient du mythe). De plus, le patron se paie sur le travail de ses ouvriers. Alors on va pas faire dans le manichéisme, y&#39;a des patrons qui ne sont que des gérants d&#39;entreprise, et qui se paient comme leurs salariés, en prenant les profits pour réinvestir dans l&#39;entreprise et augmenter les salaires. Mais quand on regarde qui dirigie l&#39;économie aujourd&#39;hui, les actionnaires des grands groupes industriels, alors oui ils profitent bien du travail des autres pour s&#39;enrichir. Et ils sont prêts à faire crever les gens pour faire plus de thunes, en licenciant, en imposant des cadences de travail énormes aux autres salariés, ou plus bêtement en faisant des économies sur l&#39;entretien des machines, des bateaux, sur la sécurité, mettant souvent la santé des travailleurs en danger.

Quant au fait de progresser dans les strates sociales, oui c&#39;est possible. Mais pas possible pour tout le monde, puisqu&#39;on est tous mis en concurrence. Alors peut être que certains arrivent à tirer leur épingle du jeu, et on en fait grand cas. Mais on oublie de citer tous ceux qui n&#39;y sont pas arrivé, parce que les places sont limitées.
Moi plutot qu&#39;une société basée sur la concurrence, je préférerais une société où on travaillerait ensemble, en se partageant le travail (pourquoi 20% de chômage, alors que ces gens là pourraient se rendre utiles à la société ?), en décidant ensemble des orientations économiques, des priorités, etc. Et malgré ce qu&#39;on nous rabache, ca n&#39;a rien d&#39;utopique, ca a même existé (en autres)en France en 1871 à Paris. Pendant 2 mois, alors que la ville était assiégée par la Prusse, la population s&#39;est gérée elle même, a organisé des élections, a rationnalisé l&#39;économie, a fourni de la nourriture à tous ceux qui n&#39;en avaient pas, et a défendu la ville contre les armées Prussiennes. Pourquoi ca a échoué ? Parce que l&#39;armée française dirigée par l&#39;état bourgeois qui avait fuit la ville a passé un accord avec la Prusse, et a massacré tout Paris, faisant des dizaines de milliers de morts.


Pour répondre à Karel maintenant, Marx avait raison. Aujourd&#39;hui, le prolétariat est majoritaire dans la société. "Ceux qui n&#39;ont plus que leur force de travail à vendre pour vivre" sont majoritaires dans la population. En plus des ouvriers, combien de personnes fait régulièrement des boulots de merde, en temps partiel imposé, en interim, et avec des salaires de misère ? Et leurs intérêts sont convergents en effet.
De mon point de vue, le seul point où Marx s&#39;est trompé, c&#39;est quand il pensait que le capitalisme n&#39;aurait plus beaucoup de temps à vivre. Il faut dire qu&#39;il a connu une époque où des révolutions surgissaient partout tout le temps. L&#39;europe en 1848 a été secouée par des vagues révolutionnaires, qui ont aboutit à la révolution Russe de 1917 ou à la révolution Allemande de 1918 à 1923. Il faut dire que le niveau de conscience des gens à cette époque était beaucoup plus évolué qu&#39;aujourd&#39;hui. Et malheureusement, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression qu&#39;il faut que le capitalisme s&#39;essouffle complètement pour que les hommes prennent conscience qu&#39;il faut changer les choses.
Sur le fait que la LCR ne soit plus marxiste, j&#39;en doute. En tout cas ca me ferait chier. J&#39;ai déjà entendu Besancenot dire qu&#39;il se revendiquait moins de Trotsky que de Che Guevara et déjà ca m&#39;a bien fait chier quand on compare les deux hommes et ce qu&#39;ils ont fait.
Personnellement je me sens bien plus proche de Lutte Ouvrière, tant au point de vue des militants que des idées, bien que les gens que je fréquente sont plutot à la LCR ou sympathisants LCR.  :P

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

[HS]




> A ce sujet voir le post trés intéressant du ptit gars qui fait une thèse, je crois, sur l&#39;histoire des droites en France


Euh... Je sais pas si c&#39;est de moi que tu parlais, mais je ne fais pas de thèse dessus, je ne fais que l&#39;étudier pour le moment  :mrgreen:  (quoi que le sujet soit assez passionnant, ça ne me dérangerai pas ^^ )

Si vous aimez ce genre de sujet, je vous conseille justement le livre "La Droite en France de 1815 à nos jours. Continuité et diversité d&#39;une tradition politique" de René Rémond (qui nous a quitté la semaine dernière   ::sad::  ), qui est actuellement la bible de la plupart des étudiants en histoire contemporaine et en politique...

[/HS]

----------


## Khraya

> Franchement, en quoi faire équiper tout le pays en fibre optique changera quoi que ce soit dans le pays ?


Je te renvois sur ce site.

Pour info&#39;, en Moselle, dans une zone très dense, on se tape plus de 1000€/mois pour du 1mbit/s chez Oléane. Mais t&#39;as sûrement raison, c&#39;est démago&#39; de vouloir changer ça  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Pour info toujours, le porte-parole de M. Le Pen parle d&#39;un objectif repris par l&#39;alliance TICs, je ne sais pas qui est l&#39;oeuf ou la poule de l&#39;histoire (et je m&#39;en bat un peu les steaks à vrai dire) mais il m&#39;a par la suite envoyé un document trouvable à cette adresse :
www.alliance-tics.org/documents/Lettre%20ouverte%20Alliance%20TICS%200307%20fin.pd  f
Puisque vous semblez très tatillons, vous serez peut-être heureux de pouvoir éplucher ce gros paté numérique.

----------


## Backbone

En tout cas ca fait plaisir de voir que y&#39;a une sacrée capacitée de reflexion chez les cpcistes  ::): 
(Peut importe leurs orientations politique d&#39;ailleurs)
Et que c&#39;est un des seul topic politique que j&#39;ai vu qui part pas gravement en live au 4ème post.

Pour ma part, et après dicution ferme avec mes parents, ils ont réussi a me faire intégrer que la notion de "communisme"
est toujours présente, dans une moindre mesure, à la LCR.
Dommage imho.
Pour moi le communisme c&#39;étais un truc mort et entérré pour n&#39;avoir jamais réelement fonctioné.
Après je ne ferais pas un amalgame facile LCR/Marx/Trotsky, ce n&#39;est pas le but.
Je suis assez désapointé, j&#39;avoue...

----------


## Guest

Regarde dans tout ou rien, le topic sur les présidentielles, y a des trucs intéressants aussi.

Et pour le communisme, dans l&#39;idée c&#39;est une belle utopie, mais le principe de l&#39;utopie c&#39;est de pas être réalisable (enfin, c&#39;est ce que j&#39;en pense).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je te renvois sur ce site.
> 
> Pour info&#39;, en Moselle, dans une zone très dense, on se tape plus de 1000€/mois pour du 1mbit/s chez Oléane. Mais t&#39;as sûrement raison, c&#39;est démago&#39; de vouloir changer ça


Ok, donc, je viens de parcourir ton site. Effectivement, c&#39;est une association promouvant le haut débit. Excellent. Où est l&#39;argumentation sur ce site ? Où est l&#39;intérêt ?
Ce que je vois, c&#39;est une entreprise/association, qui vend du haut débit et veut le développer dans la région. Bien. 

Effectivement, 1000€ par mois, c&#39;est cher. Surtout pour surfer sur Internet. Ou même pour une entreprise. Mais le cas d&#39;UNE région n&#39;est pas représentatif des cas au niveau national. Elire une personne pour avantager sa propre région avant toute la nation, c&#39;est aussi intelligent que se tirer une balle dans le pied pour chasser l&#39;araignée dessus: non seulement y&#39;a pas mal de chances que l&#39;araignée n&#39;ait rien mais qu&#39;en plus il y ait plus de dégât sur son propre pied que sur l&#39;animal. Avant de favoriser le développement d&#39;Internet dans une région, que cela soit pour les entreprises ou les particuliers, il y a bien d&#39;autres réformes à effectuer pour que la situation s&#39;améliore. C&#39;est un peu comme ça que Philippe de Villiers mène sa campagne: "regardez chez moi, en Vendée, ça a marché !" No comment sur l&#39;homme, mais penser que l&#39;on peut gérer une région comme on gère un pays, c&#39;est un peu énorme en terme d&#39;idioties.

A coté de ces coûts exorbitants, les 42 000 enfants vivants sous le seuil de pauvreté, et le million de personnes graves dans la merde tous les jours pour manger et se loger, c&#39;est de la rigolade. Il est effet vital de câbler urgemment les villes importantes de France, afin que tous les jeunes et entreprises puissent en profiter, au lieu de donner un toit ou d&#39;aider correctement les gens qui ne peuvent s&#39;en sortir seul* (je n&#39;expose ici aucune idée, mais un contre argument: La technologie et le confort personnel, face à l&#39;intérêt de la masse). 
Le problème de la dette, des retraites à venir, du gouffre dû au système de gestion de la sécurité sociale, l&#39;inflation, la chute du pouvoir d&#39;achat, la fuite des cerveaux, la main mise des grands groupes de presse par le milieux de la haute finance (dénoncé depuis des années par certains journalistes/associations et repris par Mr Bayrou cette année), la médiocratisation des masses, etc etc... c&#39;est du pipi de chat depuis que j&#39;ai appris la situation insoutenable de quelques internautes en France.
Alors oui, face à ton argumentation sans égale, ta prose sans aucune équivalente depuis que Blum et Poincaré ont rendus l&#39;âme, je ne peux que me plier. Oui car, grâce aux éléments concrets que tu m&#39;as fournis, je comprend aujourd’hui que la phrase du FN n&#39;est pas du tout démagogique, parce qu&#39;elle ne visait pas du tout les gens dans ton cas, ne pouvant accéder à Internet avec autant de facilité qu&#39;ailleurs, et qu&#39;elle donc ne se sert pas de TES frustrations (et celle des gens de ta région) pour te gagner à sa cause.
Donc, c’est bien ce que je dis, cette phrase est démagogique, car elle fait passer l’intérêt d’une partie de la population « souffrant » (si tant est que l’on peut souffrir réellement de carences d’une si grande importance) avant celle du pays, visant à s’attirer des opinions favorables. 

La démagogie c&#39;est ça: viser un groupe qui n&#39;a pas un truc, lui promettre ce truc avec des arguments simples. Et là: PAF ! Le miracle ! S&#39;ils le promettent, c&#39;est que ça vaut le coup de les écouter, même si durant les 5 ans précédentes ils y passaient autant de temps dessus que dans leurs toilettes en une journée. Et le problème, c&#39;est que ça marche.
Exemple tout simple: Chirac. Elu en promettant de faire baisser les impôts. Certes, c&#39;est fait. Mais baisser les impôts passait par la mise en place d&#39;un système décentralisé, où les régions doivent trouver elles-mêmes leur financement. Alors oui, d&#39;un côté on baisse les taxes au niveau national, qui sont immédiatement compensée au niveau régional, de par la mise en place d&#39;un nouveau système. Il ne faut pas rêver: Ce que les politiques nous donnent de la main droite, il nous la reprenne de la main gauche, et ce depuis les Rois de France, en passant par Napoléon ou les gouvernement Blum, Poincaré, De Gaulle, Pompidou, Giscard ou Mitterrand.

M&#39;enfin, vu que tu as du mal avec le concept de la Démagogie (merci de bien saisir le sens du mot pour comprendre l&#39;argumentation de mes derniers posts, sinon c&#39;est un peu comme si je pissais contre le vent) je te pointe vers plusieurs liens définisant le terme Démagogie:
La définition de mon académie (Orléans Tours): Démagogie
La définition selon Wikipédia (puisqu&#39;un extrait ne suffit pas): Démagogie
Là Aussi: Démagogie
Je te laisse trouver les autres...

*: tu peux étudier plus profondément ces données ici:
Le Site de l&#39;INSEE http://www.insee.fr/fr/home/home_page.asp
Tu peux aussi fouiller sur le site du CNRS (oui après tout, l&#39;INSEE n&#39;est pas sérieuse, du moins, pas quand elle ne reçoit pas ses instructions du gouvernement comme on le dit ces derniers temps): http://www.cnrs.com/

EDIT: Bon, le lien sur Alliance Tics a été posté durant que je tappais mon texte, je jetterai un oeil dessus demain...

----------


## El Gringo

> Blablablablabla, BlablablablablaBlablablablabla, Blablablablabla, BlablablablablaBlablablablablaBlablablablablaBlabl  ablablablaBlablablablablaBlablablablablaBlablablab  lablaBlablablablabla, Blablablablabla Blablablablabla Blablablablabla Blablablablabla, BlablablablablaBlablablablabla, Blablablablabla.


Hé coco ! C&#39;est un peu facile d&#39;exposer son sens de la réthorique comme ça, mais le gars du FN ne fait qu&#39;ajouter une dernière proposition, la fibre optique pour 80% de la population (les grandes villes, donc) dans un questionnaire sur l&#39;informatique et les jeux vidéo... Ton intervenant veut juste te dire que c&#39;est pas particulièrement démago, et bien qu&#39;étant parfaitement opposé aux idées du FN, je suis d&#39;accord avec lui pour dire que c&#39;est dans le sujet. Réalisable ou pas, j&#39;en sais rien et je m&#39;en tape, mais si le p&#39;ti gars du FN commence à parler des "42 000 enfants vivants sous le seuil de pauvreté" ou du "million de personnes graves dans la merde tous les jours pour manger et se loger", c&#39;est surtout dans ce cas que le l&#39;aurais trouvé démago, parce que tout le monde, spook, toi et moi compris, tout le monde donc aimerait bien que chacun ait à manger à sa faim et puisse dormir dans un 1500 m² sur les Champs...

Edit : J&#39;avais lu en diagonal ton avant dernier gros paté et j&#39;avais juste fait attention à l&#39;edit en voyant un mot qui m&#39;interessait... C&#39;est fait maintenant, et t&#39;as pas peur des raccourcis toi dis donc ! Il parle de 80% de la population le gars du FN, et il précise que ça représente 20% du territoire.... Depuis quand ça veut dire qu&#39;il faut foutre de la fibre optique dans toutes les chaumières ? J&#39;ai un côté parano qui me dit que c&#39;est tellement gros ton argumentation, que tu pourrais tout aussi bien être un gars du FN qui vient jouer au con pour nous pousser à défendre son parti. J&#39;imagine que c&#39;est juste de la parano, mais tu devrais réaliser qu&#39;avec ce genre de discours c&#39;est ce qui pourrait arriver.

----------


## Backbone

> Hé coco ! C&#39;est un peu facile d&#39;exposer son sens de la réthorique comme ça, mais le gars du FN ne fait qu&#39;ajouter une dernière proposition, la fibre optique pour 80% de la population (les grandes villes, donc) dans un questionnaire sur l&#39;informatique et les jeux vidéo... Ton intervenant veut juste te dire que c&#39;est pas particulièrement démago, et bien qu&#39;étant parfaitement opposé aux idées du FN, je suis d&#39;accord avec lui pour dire que c&#39;est dans le sujet. Réalisable ou pas, j&#39;en sais rien et je m&#39;en tape, mais si le p&#39;ti gars du FN commence à parler des "42 000 enfants vivants sous le seuil de pauvreté" ou du "million de personnes graves dans la merde tous les jours pour manger et se loger", c&#39;est surtout dans ce cas que le l&#39;aurais trouvé démago, parce que tout le monde, spook, toi et moi compris, tout le monde donc aimerait bien que chacun ait à manger à sa faim et puisse dormir dans un 1500 m² sur les Champs...


Arf oui et non...
80% des gens c&#39;est pas QUE les grandes villes, et donc c&#39;est encore plus irréalisable à COURT terme, comme il le laisse entendre.
En campagne, quand ils rénovent les routes ils ne passent toujours pas de gaine vide pour un éventuel raccordement fibre.
Autant dire que la "fracture numérique" as de beau jours devant elle.
Après le coup des 42 000 enfants, dans la bouche d&#39;un mec fn, oui ca serait tout antant "démago"
Et oui tout le monde aimerais que chacun puisse manger à sa faim et puisse dormir dans un 1500 m² sur les Champs.

La fibre, c&#39;est l&#39;avenir. et j&#39;ai envie de dire que c&#39;est pas un gouvernement, quel qu&#39;il soit, qui influera bcp la dessus.
C&#39;est plutôt le rôle des opérateurs, et/ou du btp (au niveau prise de concsience)
C&#39;est comme d&#39;hab une histoire de pognon.
Quand exploiter la fibre rapportera plus que les fils de cuivre, on auras tous de la fibre pas cher.
C&#39;est pas le cas actuellement, et c&#39;est pas un parti politique qui changeras les choses de toute facon.
imho

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Je ne suis pas géographe et j&#39;ai une culture générale très bancale, mais je partais de la réponse du gars du FN qui disait que 80% de la population vit sur 20% du territoire. ça fait surement plus que les grandes villes effectivement, je me suis un peu emballé, mais si ça représente 20% du territoire c&#39;est toujours loin d&#39;être "la France entière" en tout cas...
(amha...)

----------


## Backbone

> Je ne suis pas géographe et j&#39;ai une culture générale très bancale, mais je partais de la réponse du gars du FN qui disait que 80% de la population vit sur 20% du territoire. ça fait surement plus que les grandes villes effectivement, je me suis un peu emballé, mais si ça représente 20% du territoire c&#39;est toujours loin d&#39;être "la France entière" en tout cas...
> (amha...)


On cay compris  :P 
 :;):

----------


## Getwild

Merci, très intéressant  :;): 

Pas étonnant que Besançenot et Nihous s&#39;en sortent mieux (du moins selon plusieurs d&#39;entre nous apparemment), on a pu voir ça et là, si on suit bien la campagne, qu&#39;ils ont tous deux parfois eu de la répartie assez peu calculée mais néanmoins réfléchie et relativement "juste" sur des sujets n&#39;apparaissant pas nécessairement sur les gros titres des journaux... Question de génération, certes, mais peut-être également d&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit (bien que n&#39;adhérant pas à leur programme, Nihous m&#39;apparait plus ouvert que St Josse)...

----------


## Ash

> Tu vas trouver ça horrible Ash, mais sur ce site il y  a sûrement une bonne part de Frontiste... Enlève vite canardplus de tes favoris !


Nan je reste   ::(:   Mais n&#39;empeche, quand le FN etait à 3% on pouvait encore en dire ce qu&#39;on en pensait, maintenant qu&#39;il est à 13 et des brouettes, il faut "respecter l&#39;opinion des gens"... Ben queud&#39;.

----------


## Poukie

> En tout cas ca fait plaisir de voir que y&#39;a une sacrée capacitée de reflexion chez les cpcistes 
> (Peut importe leurs orientations politique d&#39;ailleurs)
> Et que c&#39;est un des seul topic politique que j&#39;ai vu qui part pas gravement en live au 4ème post.
> 
> Pour ma part, et après dicution ferme avec mes parents, ils ont réussi a me faire intégrer que la notion de "communisme"
> est toujours présente, dans une moindre mesure, à la LCR.
> Dommage imho.
> Pour moi le communisme c&#39;étais un truc mort et entérré pour n&#39;avoir jamais réelement fonctioné.
> Après je ne ferais pas un amalgame facile LCR/Marx/Trotsky, ce n&#39;est pas le but.
> Je suis assez désapointé, j&#39;avoue...


Le communisme n&#39;a jamais réellement existé surtout.

J&#39;aimerais savoir ce qui vous dérange dans le communisme... Et ce qui vous dérange chez Marx, Lénine et Trotsky...

----------


## Kob

Poukie... 

Alors grosso modo, dans le désordre, car je me rappelle plus trop de tout ton message... Alors non, ça serait abérrant d&#39;avoir des élus révoqués par le peuple, mandat impératif inside, vive l&#39;URSS... J&#39;en veux pas, Montesqieu non plus, tout comme Hannah Arendt etc etc.  Aucune constitution française ne l&#39;a accepté, aujourd&#39;hui, tu as deux démocraties qui détiennent un semblant d&#39;impératif: les USA avec la procédure de recall et la Suisse. Actuellement il y&#39;a effectivement une rupture entre la pensée du peuple et les actions des représentants, mais c&#39;est la dérive démagogique actuelle qui veut ça. Pour la proportionnelle, je suis contre aussi, ce n&#39;est qu&#39;un moyen de réuduire à néant les grosses majorités... 3 et 4ème république inside... Ingouvernables et instables... Et trés franchement, je suis bien content qu&#39;il n&#39;y ait pas de déuptés frontistes au sein de l&#39;AN, de toutes les manières il n&#39;apporterait vraiment rien de bien dans le débat démocratique.

Et toujours au sujet de la lutte des classes etc etc, je le répète pour moi, c&#39;est une pensée qui a quasiment 100 ans, qui n&#39;a aucune répercussion actuellement... Faut vivre un peu avec son temps. Je suis désolé, mais y&#39;aura toujours des ouvriers qui galèreront physiquement, c&#39;est terrible mais c&#39;est comme ça, y&#39;aura toujours des patrons tortionnaires, mais il ne faut pas généraliser bordel. Moi je connais des ouvriers, travailleurs à la chaîne qui gagne mieux que moi... Et pourtant, j&#39;ai un DESS en droit pénal, je me prends des injures dans la tronches (et pas que des injures)... C&#39;est la vie, on y peut rien.

Par ailleurs, je suis fonctionnaire chargé d&#39;appliquer la loi... et trés franchement, tu te rends compte ? des flics élus ? Ah nan mais là, si certains d&#39;entre nous devaient faire des déclarations de foi et des programmes, tu prendrais peur   ::rolleyes::  

Enfin, pour moi le communisme est totalement utopique et n&#39;a mené qu&#39;à des dérives terribles: Cuba, l&#39;URSS, la Corée du Nord etc etc. Comment expliques tu que nos amis chinois, toujours friands des excès ont décidés y&#39;a quelques années d&#39;intégrer du capitalisme, certes anarchiques dans leur économie planifiée ? Résultat, ils ont développés comme jamais leur ressource, laissant malheureusement comme tout pays communiste, une partie de la société dans la misère. Je n&#39;y crois pas, désolé...  ::): 
C&#39;est un sujet EXTREMEMENT intéressant et qui pour une fois ne dévie pas en baston idéologique. Bravo  ^^




PS: ce n&#39;est toujours que ma simple opinion personnelle, prière de la respecter, comme je respecte celle des autres  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Hé coco ! C&#39;est un peu facile d&#39;exposer son sens de la réthorique comme ça, mais le gars du FN ne fait qu&#39;ajouter une dernière proposition, la fibre optique pour 80% de la population (les grandes villes, donc) dans un questionnaire sur l&#39;informatique et les jeux vidéo... Ton intervenant veut juste te dire que c&#39;est pas particulièrement démago, et bien qu&#39;étant parfaitement opposé aux idées du FN, je suis d&#39;accord avec lui pour dire que c&#39;est dans le sujet. Réalisable ou pas, j&#39;en sais rien et je m&#39;en tape, mais si le p&#39;ti gars du FN commence à parler des "42 000 enfants vivants sous le seuil de pauvreté" ou du "million de personnes graves dans la merde tous les jours pour manger et se loger", c&#39;est surtout dans ce cas que le l&#39;aurais trouvé démago, parce que tout le monde, spook, toi et moi compris, tout le monde donc aimerait bien que chacun ait à manger à sa faim et puisse dormir dans un 1500 m² sur les Champs...
> 
> Edit : J&#39;avais lu en diagonal ton avant dernier gros paté et j&#39;avais juste fait attention à l&#39;edit en voyant un mot qui m&#39;interessait... C&#39;est fait maintenant, et t&#39;as pas peur des raccourcis toi dis donc ! Il parle de 80% de la population le gars du FN, et il précise que ça représente 20% du territoire.... Depuis quand ça veut dire qu&#39;il faut foutre de la fibre optique dans toutes les chaumières ? J&#39;ai un côté parano qui me dit que c&#39;est tellement gros ton argumentation, que tu pourrais tout aussi bien être un gars du FN qui vient jouer au con pour nous pousser à défendre son parti. J&#39;imagine que c&#39;est juste de la parano, mais tu devrais réaliser qu&#39;avec ce genre de discours c&#39;est ce qui pourrait arriver.



Oui enfin bon, on va tous se calmer (moi le premier) sur ce sujet.
D&#39;une part je m&#39;enflammais un peu, car j&#39;ai horreur de voir en face de moi des gens dont l&#39;argumentation se limite à "tu sais pas" "c&#39;est naze je veux pas répondre" ou "tiens lis ça et tais toi". J’ai tendance à prendre ça pour du dédain et j’avoue que ça m’horribile un peu, surtout dans un débat (qui ressemble pour l’instant plus à un échange (violent, surtout de ma part) d’idées…).
Effectivement, c&#39;est juste de la parano que tu fais, mais à ta décharge je dois avouer qu&#39;étant en train de m&#39;enflammer (pour une connerie il faut bien le dire) j&#39;ai eu tendance à me laisser quelque peu emporter, surtout dans mon dernier post. Et donc, contrairement à ce que j&#39;aurais dû faire, j&#39;ai utilisé des raccourcis et des parallèles que je n&#39;aurais pas du faire, et qui plombent complètement mon point de vue...
Donc sur ce coup là, bien que je trouve (toujours) cette argumentation complètement démagogique (bien entendu, ça n&#39;implique que moi et ce que j&#39;entends par "démago"), j&#39;ai foiré mon explication. Désolé... (tant pour mon post qui se barre en couille que pour mon aggresivité complètement déplacée...)

Bon, pas grave, de toute façon, chacun à son point de vue dans cette histoire, et qu&#39;on argumente ou pas, tout le monde campera sur ces positions, moi y compris. On va donc cesser ce débat stérile (enfin moi du moins, je continuerai à lire ce post), et chacun restera sur sa position, parce que sinon on peut en débattre pendant des jours et ça ne changerait rien au Smilblick...

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui enfin bon, on va tous se calmer (moi le premier) sur ce sujet.


ça roule ! Et ça tombe bien j&#39;ai le coeur fragile, je suis trop sensible pour tout ça moi  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> ça roule ! Et ça tombe bien j&#39;ai le coeur fragile, je suis trop sensible pour tout ça moi


Arg, ça me ferai grave chier de savoir que je suis à l&#39;origine de la mort de l&#39;un des journalistes du seul canard que j&#39;achète en kiosque (avec Mad Movies, mais ce n&#39;est pas le sujet   ::zzz::  )
 :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

> Arg, ça me ferai grave chier de savoir que je suis à l&#39;origine de la mort de l&#39;un des journalistes du seul canard que j&#39;achète en kiosque (avec Mad Movies, mais ce n&#39;est pas le sujet   )
>  :mrgreen:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C&#39;est pour ce genre d&#39;article aussi que j&#39;aime CanardPC


idem c&#39;est pour ca aussi que je regrette pas le nouveau format plus de place pour parler aussi du monde du jeu ou des reportage interessant et puis le croisement internet magazine marche plutot bien je trouve pour ma part

enfin votez dur ou votez mou mais votez dans le trou

----------


## Poukie

Kob :

C&#39;est abhérant des élus révocables ? Si la personne ne fait pas ce pour quoi elle a été élue, ou si elle le fait mal (par incompétence ou par mauvaise volonté), est-ce qu&#39;on doit attendre qu&#39;elle finisse son mandat ?
Il s&#39;agit pas ici de mandat impératif, bien sur qu&#39;il faut parfois s&#39;adapter rapidement aux évènements (si y&#39;a un cyclone dans une région, on va pas voter la façon d&#39;envoyer des secours, il faudra bien que des gens prennent des décisions, mais en engageant leur responsabilité).
Sur la proportionnelle : tu me parlais de démocratie dans un autre poste (il me semble que c&#39;était toi), ben je considère que tous les tendances de la population doivent être représentées dans un gouvernement. Toute la population devrait être représentée dans les organes de pouvoir. C&#39;est censé être le cas du parlement, mais en réalité si on regarde le mode de scrutin, on se rend compte qu&#39;il n&#39;y a rien de proportionnel et défavorise énormément les petits partis. Moi aussi je suis content que le FN n&#39;ait pas de député, mais c&#39;est pas normal.

Sur la lutte des classes (je vais être obligé de pas mal développer désolé), certes c&#39;est une idée qui a un siècle et demi. Mais ca existe depuis bien plus longtemps que ca. Marx a juste compris que l&#39;histoire s&#39;articule autour de la lutte des classes.
Toujours dans l&#39;histoire y&#39;a eu des groupes de personnes qui se sont battues pour leur intérêt. Ca a pu être la noblesse, la bourgeoisie, le clergé, les ouvriers, la paysannerie, etc.
Par exemple, les croisades, je suis pas sur que les nobles avaient très envie de la faire, par contre le clergé oui, et ils ont poussé la noblesse à partir en guerre. (bon, c&#39;est un exemple, je connais très mal cette période, et il est probable que la noblesse avait des intérêts aussi)
Lors de la révolution française par contre (là je connais un peu mieux ^^), la révolution a eu lieu car la noblesse empêchait la bourgeoisie de se développer comme elle l&#39;entendait. Notament la noblesse ne s&#39;intéressaient pas aux innovations technologiques, pour améliorer l&#39;exploitation des terres (irrigation, assèchement des marais, etc.). Ils investissaient qu&#39;un minimum dans les infrastructures pour le commerce (routes, bateaux, explorations, etc.), et juste avant la révolution, comme ils avaient plus trop de thunes (la petite noblesse était assez pauvre en ces temps là), ils se sont mis à ressortir des vieilles taxes qui n&#39;étaient plus appliquées depuis plusieurs centaines d&#39;années, genre taxes sur le sel, taxes douanières, etc. Seul le roi appréciait les innovations et les découvertes (ce n&#39;est pas la noblesse qui a poussé à la colonisation, aux explorations, etc). Le roi avait plus de soutien dans la bourgeoisie que dans la noblesse.
Mais comme le roi est seul à financer tout ca et qu&#39;il continue d&#39;offrir des sommes colossales à sa cour, il s&#39;endette (surtout avec le soutien de la guerre d&#39;indépendance des E.-U. peu avant), et il convoque les états généraux, où la bourgeoisie (le Tiers-Etat) décide de se débarasser des privilèges de la noblesse parasitaire et prennent appui sur le peuple pour faire la révolution.
Voilà comment on peut comprendre la révolution, avec la lutte de classes. Sans ca, c&#39;est impossible.

Et aujourd&#39;hui encore les classes existent. Dans une société sans classe (comme nous on défend), l&#39;intérêt collectif coïncide avec l&#39;intérêt de chacun. Pas de dominés, pas de dominant. Aujourd&#39;hui, on voit bien que l&#39;intérêt des capitalistes et l&#39;intérêt des populations ne coïncident pas. Il n&#39;y a qu&#39;à voir l&#39;Afrique aujourd&#39;hui qui est ravagée par l&#39;impérialisme occidental. Ou plus proche de nous, la précarité galopante qui touche la population tandis qu&#39;on nous répète tous les jours à la télé que les gros groupes français du cac40 explosent les profits.
Et c&#39;est ca qui fait cruellement défaut à la classe ouvrière, c&#39;est de ne pas avoir conscience d&#39;elle même.
Si toi tu penses qu&#39;il faudra toujours des tortionnaires, soit, tu fais parti du camp de la bourgeoisie. Si tu penses qu&#39;il faut changer ca, alors bienvenue dans la classe ouvrière  :;): 
Moi je crois qu&#39;un jour les opprimés ne se laisseront plus faire et que ca pètera. Je peux pas prédire quand, même si j&#39;ai tendance à penser qu&#39;il va y avoir des boulversements majeurs dans les 20 prochaines années (ca reste mon avis). Tout simplement parce que dans l&#39;histoire, les opprimés se sont toujours révoltés, et l&#39;humanité s&#39;est toujours relevée.


Bon pour les flics j&#39;en sais rien si on doit tous les élires, pas forcément. Peut être au moins élire ceux qui les contrôlent (j&#39;sais plus leur nom, c&#39;est pas boeuf carotte ?  :;):  ). Parce que si ces personnes là sont placées par Sarkozy et qu&#39;il pousse à la répression policière, les flics seront peut être moins surveillés, les boeuf carottes seront plus coulant sur les bavures & co... Enfin bref, c&#39;est une idée qui n&#39;engage que moi, je prétends pas connaître le meilleur fonctionnement. Mais dans les armées révolutionnaires, en France comme en Russie, les gradés étaient élus par les soldats.

Après j&#39;ai pas tendance à trouver que le communisme est utopique. Les révolutions ont échoué certes, pour des raisons diverses (dont on peut discuter), mais globalement, quand tu luttes contre le pouvoir, faut s&#39;attendre à subir plus de défaites que de victoires.

Enfin je te reproche d&#39;être un peu trop manichéen. Cuba, c&#39;est un des pays les plus pauvres de la planète et pourtant là bas la population a accès à la médecine totalement gratuite, tout le monde a un logement, y&#39;a pas de famine... Alors certes, y&#39;a plein de choses à critiquer, comme le fait que ce soit une dictature, que la liberté de la presse n&#39;existe pas, etc. Mais avec les moyens qu&#39;ils ont, ils se débrouillent mieux qu&#39;un tas de pays capitalistes. Quand t&#39;es pauvre aux USA, t&#39;as ni médecine, ni nourriture, ni logement.

----------


## Tramb

> Enfin je te reproche d&#39;être un peu trop manichéen. Cuba, c&#39;est un des pays les plus pauvres de la planète et pourtant là bas la population a accès à la médecine totalement gratuite, tout le monde a un logement, y&#39;a pas de famine... Alors certes, y&#39;a plein de choses à critiquer, comme le fait que ce soit une dictature, que la liberté de la presse n&#39;existe pas, etc. Mais avec les moyens qu&#39;ils ont, ils se débrouillent mieux qu&#39;un tas de pays capitalistes. Quand t&#39;es pauvre aux USA, t&#39;as ni médecine, ni nourriture, ni logement.


Ah ça c&#39;est sûr que si t&#39;es dissident politique à Cuba, t&#39;as de la nourriture et du logement.
A l&#39;ombre.

----------


## Guest

> Ah ça c&#39;est sûr que si t&#39;es dissident politique à Cuba, t&#39;as de la nourriture et du logement.
> A l&#39;ombre.


Et alors, il fait chaud là bas, l&#39;ombre est une denrée précieuse.

----------


## Kob

Poukie:

Je pense que là, on attend le point final de notre débat, j&#39;ai mes positions, tu as les tiennes, elles divergent fortement, et c&#39;est surement pour celà que nous ne militons pas dans le même partis  ::): 

M&#39;enfin, c&#39;est toujours trés agréable de connaître les motivations et idéologies des adversaires politiques.

Sinon, en relisant ton post, y&#39;a un point où on est bien d&#39;accord: ça pétera... Mais pas pour les mêmes raisons. Je peux te dire, d&#39;expérience, qu&#39;il y&#39;a réellement un fossé qui se creuse entre des gens qui travaillent, payent leurs impôts, galèrent, souffrent, et ceux qui profitent du système... Pour ma part, j&#39;ai mon opinion sur le sujet, mais elle ne regarde que moi sur ce coup-ci.

Quand à Sarko, je peux juste te dire qu&#39;il a fait beaucoup de bien pour la Police, mais qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas forcément idolatré: problème des statistiques, pressions constante du résultat etc etc 

Merci coincoin PC pour ce débat  ::):

----------


## Poukie

Je savais pas que t&#39;étais dans un parti. J&#39;imagine UDF ou UMP ?

Je trouve ca dommage que tu ne veuilles pas débattre. Le "chacun ses idées", ca m&#39;a toujours horripilé. C&#39;est pas contre toi que je dis ca spécialement, mais je l&#39;entends souvent, comme si les idées devaient être propres à chacun et ne devaient pas se partager.
Personnellement je suis intéressé de connaître tes idées et ton jugement sur les miennes.

Je me dois par contre de répondre au reste de ton poste, sur le fait que des gens profitent du système. Oui, c&#39;est sur on est d&#39;accord, même si on doit pas penser aux même   :^_^:  
Pour moi ceux qui profitent de la société sont les plus riches, qui profitent du travail de leurs salariés, qui profitent des 100 milliards d&#39;euros de subventions que l&#39;état leur donne et qui viennent s&#39;ajouter directement aux profits sans pour autant que cela les empêche de licencier de quelque manière que ce soit, qui profitent de la pauvreté, de la misère, qui profitent de la dette des états, etc.

Alors bien sur, j&#39;entends ce discours "oui, si ca va mal, c&#39;est qu&#39;on est un pays d&#39;assistés, y&#39;a des gens qui profitent du RMI et qui refusent de travailler"...
Je trouve ce discours bien triste, car on nous donne un bouc émissaire à nos problèmes sur qui taper, alors qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas responsable.
Déjà faut savoir ce que c&#39;est d&#39;être RMIste... Aller faire la queue pendant des heures pour demander son allocation, avec des milliers de justificatifs, car on te fait pas confiance, on te prend pour un voleur. Humainement, tu passes pour un mendiant aux yeux de la société et c&#39;est très dur. Ensuite, est-ce que tu vis vraiment de manière décente avec 600€ / mois ?
Et puis faut pas oublier qu&#39;un cinquième des RMIstes sont artistes... Ah oui, peut être que la place des arts et de la culture n&#39;est pas des plus reluisante dans notre société.
Quant au reste... Peut être que oui, certaines personnes préfèrent se contenter du RMI plutôt que d&#39;aller bosser à l&#39;usine 8h / jour. Peut être que la prespective offerte par notre société est déplaisante pour beaucoup de monde et je les comprends. Je cautionne pas forcément, mais je comprends. Quand on te laisse pas le choix sur la façon de mener ta vie, tu peux te décourager.
Et puis y&#39;a un paquet de RMIstes qui aimeraient bien avoir un emploi stable, avoir un peu de sous pour aller au ciné, se payer des fringues, autre chose que des pâtes pour manger...

Ca nous ramène au problème de l&#39;emploi, du chômage. Et moi je crois que le travail, on pourrait se le partager. On crée suffisament de richesses pour faire vivre la planète entière décemment. Et les personnes qui ne travaillent pas, c&#39;est du gâchis. Elles pourraient être utiles dans des milliers de secteurs, pour alléger le travail des uns, pour renforcer les services publiques comme les hopitaux, l&#39;éducation, la poste, etc. Quitte à ce qu&#39;on leur donne de l&#39;argent à ces RMIstes, pourquoi ne pas leur donner un salaire et leur offrir un emploi ? L&#39;Etat en est capable, il en a les moyens.


Et puis enfin sur Sarko et la police, je suis pas sur qu&#39;il ait arrangé leur sort. Regarde depuis qu&#39;il est ministre de l&#39;intérieur comment la haine envers la police s&#39;est accrue. Oui, aujourd&#39;hui, être flic c&#39;est pas facile. Mais si on continue à lui donner un rôle de répression dans des quartiers où ce sont les injustices sociales qui insufflent la colère, ca va empirer. Je crois que quand on en arrive à développer l&#39;ordre et la répression à un tel point, c&#39;est que le pouvoir de persuasion est en déclin.
Et puis cette histoire de quotas que les flics doivent rendre... sérieux... J&#39;ai une amie qui a eu un pv pour avoir mis son clignotant trop tard avant de déboiter de sa file, et dans certaines villes ils font payer des amendes aux piétons qui marchent en dehors des passages cloutés... On en arrive pas à des situations totalement grotesques ?

----------


## Kob

Bon, pour le débat sur les flics, c&#39;est un autre problème... Il faut être réaliste, il y&#39;a une grande insécurité, si j&#39;en parle, c&#39;est en connaissance de cause... Trés franchement, j&#39;en ai marre de voir des petites vieilles se faire niquer leur sac à main, j&#39;en ai marre de voir des ptits jeunes qui n&#39;en veulent se faire casser la figure, tout comme ça me gonfle de mettre à tour de bras des gars en GAV... Y&#39;a des obligations de stats, avant on nous reprochait d&#39;être trop laxiste, désormais on doit respecter des pseudos quotas.
Pour les clignos, les piétons, les crachats par terre etc etc, c&#39;est des minuscules incivilitées, mais à force ça gonfle les gens. De plus Clignos et piétons c&#39;est directement pour leur sécurité. Pour les crachats et autres pissou, ben, franchement, c&#39;est crade, et impolie  ::): 

Pour le RMI, oui, oui, oui, tu as raison, on est d&#39;accord, vivre avec 400 € par mois, c&#39;est impossible, mais y&#39;a deux solutions: 
- Tu supprimes, et on te traite de facho etc etc
- Tu augmentes et tu creuses une nouvelle fois la dette abyssale de la France

J&#39;ai aucune solution, désolé, mis à part le fait que j&#39;aimerai voir mes enfants vivrent dans une France, plus obligée d&#39;emprunter pour nous payer et payer les autres.
Et non Poukie, désolé, mais l&#39;Etat n&#39;a plus les moyens... (à voir les rapports de la Cour des Comptes)

Enfin, toujours dans le même registre, l&#39;emploi... Vaste sujet, tout à été essayé... Droite, gauche, tout le monde s&#39;y est attelé, sans réussite. Excepté ces derniers temps  :;): ... Petite reprise de croissance oblige  ::): 

C&#39;est avec plaisir que je débat avec toi, mais je ne veux pas que ça soule les autres posters du forum (non pas postiers poukie ^^ )

----------


## Backbone

Pour l&#39;instant vous êtes très interressants, et y&#39;a un vrai débat.
C&#39;est poli et bien écrit, rien à redire. C&#39;est même plaisant de pouvoir parler politique, ce qui est rare.

Au niveau des flics, j&#39;aimait bien ma police protectrice d&#39;il y as 10 ans.
Je n&#39;ai plus cette impression aujourd&#39;hui (Et pourtant, j&#39;habite vraiment le trou du cul du monde.)

Et au niveau Sarko, son discours, l&#39;assistanat tout ca, je rejoins grandement le post de Poukie.
Et de toute facon, vu la population du forum, je ne pense pas qu&#39;il me soit nécéssaire de risquer un ban 
pour dire clairement ce que je pense de lui.   ::rolleyes::  

Simplement, je pense pas que votre "idéal de societée" soit radicalement différents l&#39;un et l&#39;autre.
Vous pourriez certainement être de bons potes irl :P

----------


## Tramb

> Ca nous ramène au problème de l&#39;emploi, du chômage. Et moi je crois que le travail, on pourrait se le partager. On crée suffisament de richesses pour faire vivre la planète entière décemment. Et les personnes qui ne travaillent pas, c&#39;est du gâchis. Elles pourraient être utiles dans des milliers de secteurs, pour alléger le travail des uns, pour renforcer les services publiques comme les hopitaux, l&#39;éducation, la poste, etc. Quitte à ce qu&#39;on leur donne de l&#39;argent à ces RMIstes, pourquoi ne pas leur donner un salaire et leur offrir un emploi ? L&#39;Etat en est capable, il en a les moyens.


Mmmh, ça, même les socdems en sont revenus, je crois que quasiment tout le monde est d&#39;accord que l&#39;Etat n&#39;a plus de moyens.
Sans compter que ce budget est issu des prélèvements et que la majorité des gens dans le privé en ont marre de raquer pour la fonction publique, donc la création de nouveaux emplois subventionnés ne plairait pas beaucoup, je pense.

Heureusement qu&#39;il y&#39;a la Française des Jeux pour financer ce pays   ::w00t::

----------


## Backbone

> Mmmh, ça, même les socdems en sont revenus, je crois que quasiment tout le monde est d&#39;accord que l&#39;Etat n&#39;a plus de moyens.
> Sans compter que ce budget est issu des prélèvements et que la majorité des gens dans le privé en ont marre de raquer pour la fonction publique, donc la création de nouveaux emplois subventionnés ne plairait pas beaucoup, je pense.
> 
> Heureusement qu&#39;il y&#39;a la Française pour financer ce pays


Certes mais comme dis plus haut, du pognon, y&#39;en as.
Suffit de regarder les bénéfices des 40 premieres entreprise du cac40.
C&#39;est une question de répartition.
Apres, la répartition est compliquée. Sans repartir dans le débat de la page précedente, le communisme a éssayé et c&#39;est cassé les dents.
Et quelque part c&#39;est assez flippant. Je veut dire, la dictature du prolétariat ect ca avais de la geule sur le papier,
nettement moins pour la mise en oeuvre.

Alors oui, on est tous d&#39;accord (je généralise un peu)
pour dire que cawa mal, que les caisses sont vides et que CA VA PETER.
Le problème c&#39;est comment ?

----------


## Kob

Pour la suite du débat, demain... Content que ça plaise à tout le monde  ::): 

A part ça mon meilleur pote est coco, drôle, nan ? ^^ Et, on a le même genre de discussion, bon on en parle moins ces derniers temps, car c&#39;est bien trop sensible, m&#39;enfin, ça me fait toujours sourire :P

----------


## Backbone

Bon j&#39;ai un peu bu et donc ce post est a prendre au second degré.
Juste envie de dire qu&#39;au dela des clivages, au dela de ma haine envers sarko,
On reste tous des putains de mammifères évolués.
Ouais, on est des animaux.
Ca fait mal au cul mais c&#39;est comme ca.

Juste envie de dire ca, histoire de relativiser un peu les choses de temps en temps.
Désolé, je vais de ce pas me flageller avec des orties fraiches.
Euh, et sinon, déconnez pas dans 3 jours, qu&#39;on ait pas un remix de 2002, en pire.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J&#39;ai aucune solution, désolé, mis à part le fait que j&#39;aimerai voir mes enfants vivrent dans une France, plus obligée d&#39;emprunter pour nous payer et payer les autres.
> Et non Poukie, désolé, mais l&#39;Etat n&#39;a plus les moyens... (à voir les rapports de la Cour des Comptes)


Y avait pas une histoire comme quoi la France risque une cessation de paiement comme l&#39;Argentine si on se décide pas à arrêter les conneries sur les caisses de l&#39;état?

----------


## Kob

Ptét pas non plus, on est pas des gauchos ( à prononcer à l&#39;espagnol, je précise pour pas qu&#39;il y ait de polémique: Gauuuuuchos et non pas gochos.. enfin, bref, je me comprends koi, ^^ !
Non, mais sérieusement grosso modo, toutes ces baisses de recrutement de fonctionnaires, les non renouvellements suite à des départs à la retraite etc etc, c&#39;est dû en grande partie à cette dette.
Le seul qui en a parlé c&#39;est Bayrou (non Poukie, je ne suis pas UDF, donc je suis...). Si je dois bien lui accordé une qualité, c&#39;est qu&#39;il se rend compte du drame financier, il ne promet rien, il constate. C&#39;est un bon point  ::): 

Sinon, je suis le seul canard de droite sur le forum ? C&#39;est pas que je me sente seul, mais quand même !  ::): 

Backbone....

Comment ça va péter ? Bon, ben, moi, et pourtant je ne suis pas révolutionnaire, loin de là, mais je pense qu&#39;il peut y avoir une petite, petite insurrection, voir une petite petite guerre civile... Trop de gens on en marre. Ils ne supportent plus les grèves à répétition, ils ne supportent plus ces faux débats sur la valeur du travail, ils rejettent les 35h... A ce sujet, à lire "Jacques Marseille, Du bon usage de la guerre civile en France" ---> c&#39;est cool, instructif et rapide. Ce qu&#39;il présente dans son ouvrage, est à peu de choses prés ma pensée, enfin, on va dire plutôt que je partage la sienne, c&#39;est quand même un grand historien ! :P. Il expose les différents soulévement en France dû à la famine, la maladie, la misère etc etc et termine en expliquant qu&#39;actuellement il pourrait y avoir un combat d&#39;idées, physique (?) entre deux tranches de la population.

Certains pensent que le passage à une 6ème République sera le signe d&#39;un pétage de plomb intellectuel. Moi j&#39;y crois pas, la 5ème République est le régime le plus stable, équilibré. Et la dessus, on ne peut être que d&#39;accord avec moi... Les autres étaient de vraies catastrophes aux conséquences dramatiques. (Excepté évidemment la fin de la 4ème République).

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> Certains pensent que le passage à une 6ème République sera le signe d&#39;un pétage de plomb intellectuel. Moi j&#39;y crois pas, la 5ème République est le régime le plus stable, équilibré. Et la dessus, on ne peut être que d&#39;accord avec moi... Les autres étaient de vraies catastrophes aux conséquences dramatiques. (Excepté évidemment la fin de la 4ème République).


bon alors là je me transforme en chargé de td de droit constit :

Le régime le plus long fut la 3eme république, qui a dérivé à la fin, le parlement ayant trop de pouvoir. Et la monarchie a duré aussi pas mal de temps niveau stabilité (bref, ce critère est pas forcément très recevable à mes pitit yeux)

Pour rappel la 5eme est née d&#39;une période de trouble (instabilité gouvernementale + échec dans réforme économique + guerre d&#39;algérie). De Gaulle "le plus illustre des français" (merci Cotty) arrive, fait un "coup d&#39;état" en s&#39;accaparant un projet de révision constitutionnel via la loi du 3 juin 1958, et hop il s&#39;accapare le pouvoir constitutant, qui d&#39;habitude et traditionnellement appartient au peuple soit par ses représentants (députés) soit lors d&#39;une assemblée (dite constituante) élue à cet effet. 

- la plus stable oui, grâce à la structure bipartisane apparue après giscard (grosso modo, fallait rejoindre un des deux candidats), surtout de puis 1981
- la plus équilibrée, non, car concentration des pouvoirs au profit de l&#39;exécutif (ordonnance, réglement, projet de loi, _maitrise de l&#39;ordre du jour_ à l&#39;assemblée nationale)rôle du parlement réduit, notamment le fameux _domaine de la loi (_art 34) qui limite sur quoi les députés peuvent légiférerrôle initial du conseil constitutionnel de limiter le parlement notamment autour des questions d&#39;irrecevabilité (si und éputé veut faire une loi sur quelque chose non défini par l&#39;article 34, il se fait jeter)
Enfin le problème du _fait majoritaire_, c&#39;est à dire que le gouvernement est issue de la majorité à l&#39;assemblée, non pas que ce soit obligatoire, mais parce qu&#39;il doit avoir la majorité absolue pour ne pas se prendre une motion de censure et donc démissionner. Au final on a un gouvernement et un parlement qui sont liés, avec un rôle prépondérant du gouvernement (90% des lois sont issues du gouvernement et non des propositions de loi des parlementaires), l&#39;opposition  ne peut rien faire, car la motion de censure ne peut être votée. La seule arme de l&#39;opposition c&#39;ets de saisir le conseil constitutionnel, d&#39;en faire un coup médiatique... sans effet réel.

Donc la 5eme est stable car très vérouillée mais très déséquilibrée, que ce soit en période de convergence (président et parlement du même bord/parti) ou cohabitation, car le drame c&#39;est le rôle prépondérant de l&#39;exécutif. 

Voila, prenez une feuille, je ne veux rien voir sur les tables, interro flash-éclair de 10 min   ::lol::

----------


## Kob

Alors moi aussi je me transforme en chargé de td de droit constit avec endurance +9 et esprit +9:

La 3ème République a dérivé suite aux trop grands pouvoirs du Parlement et à une instabilité ministérielle énorme, MAIS surtout elle a implosé de l&#39;intérieure, laissant libre cours à l&#39;extrémisme (voir les différents groupuscules d&#39;extrème droite et gauche de cette époque) et à la seconde GM (impuissance des députés à constituer une véritable armée, et à réagir vite et efficacement à l&#39;invasion). En effet, il y a eu un véritable abondon des principes républicains et démocratiques, ce qui ne pouvait en aucun cas permettre son renouvellement au référundum de 46.

La 4ème est également a nuancer, c&#39;est une catastrophe car y&#39;a eu un trés mauvais réglement des conflits coloniaux (merci Jules Ferry), une instabilité gouvernementale dramatique, des insurrections communistes post 1947... Mais sur le plan économique ce fut une réussite, tout comme sur le plan européen.
Alors, non, non, et non, y&#39;a pas eu de coup d&#39;Etat de De Gaulle (n&#39;en déplaise à Tonton), regarde les institutions de la 4ème République, il a révisé l&#39;article permettant la révision, il en avait légalement le droit. Si il y&#39;a une tâche d&#39;ombre c&#39;est seulement sur les circonstances militaires. Et trés franchement, j&#39;y crois pas ! Oui je fais parti des gens qui considèrent qu&#39;il n&#39;ya pas eu de coup d&#39;Etat, et que de toutes façons, c&#39;était soit ça, soit on tombait dans le bloc de l&#39;Est, et désolé mon ami Poukie, mais ça aurait été légérement la merde, légérement glaciale, et légérement misérable !

Quand à la 5ème, comment oses-tu dire que le CC se limite à gérer les empiétements 34/37 ??? Et la défense des libertés fondamentales ? Et le respect des principes Républicains ? Et les PFRLR ? Et les objectifs à valeur Constitutionnel ?Et les dernières jurisprudences du CC revalorisant à fond les ballons notre Constitution ?? Nan mais oh, tu leur as appris quoi à tes étudiants ? 

Pour les institutions, faut savoir ce qu&#39;on veut quoi ! Soit on tombe avec un PR complétement inéfficace, soit on fait régime Présidentiel, et on se dirige vers la dictature (oui, nous n&#39;avons pas la tradition américaine de régime). Alors le juste milieu c&#39;est ce régime parlementaire rationalisé au possible.

Alors voilà, non pas de 6 République, oui à des modifications (réajustement du rôle du Parlement, révision de la responsabilité du PR, révision de certains de ses pouvoirs...)

T&#39;aurais du venir à mes cours  ::):  D&#39;une j&#39;étais fun comme chargé de td, et de deux je mettais des bonnes notes...

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> débat de constitutionnalistes


ahah provoc "le coup d&#39;etat" de de gaulle, mais en même temps c&#39;est pas tip top quand même la naissance, mais pardon d&#39;avoir attaqué papa  ::lol:: 
ok pour le revirement de jursiprudence du CC, mais au départ le but était de limiter le parlement (cf debré devant CE en août 58) 
de totues façons entre la lettre et la pratique... la pratique elle craque. 
Et la 6eme je sais pas ce que ce sera donc on peut pas dire. Là où ça merde c&#39;est au niveau dur ecrutement des élites politiques, milieu fermé et autoreproduit... donc tant qu&#39;on casse pas ça, ça bloque.

moi aussi je fais des blagues et des imitations.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Arg, ça me ferai grave chier de savoir que je suis à l&#39;origine de la mort de l&#39;un des journalistes du seul canard que j&#39;achète en kiosque (avec Mad Movies, mais ce n&#39;est pas le sujet   )
>  :mrgreen:



Jme demande bien comment tu fais pour acheter encore Mad Movies "actuellement". Depuis que les 3/4 du staff se sont barré et que l&#39;autre idiot de Fasulo est plus ou moins rédac&#39; chef (et déjà depuis qu&#39;il est là à vrai dire), ça pue le mauvais goût et la bétise franche (suffit de voir le nouveau San Helving pour voir que l&#39;humour et eux, c&#39;est plus trop ça). C&#39;est pas du temps de JPP qu&#39;on aurait enscensé des merdes comme les Final Destination, SawIII ou See No Evil.


Par contre la politique ici, ça fait couler des caractères, à défaut d&#39;encre. Bientôt plus que les zoeufs vidéo...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Jme demande bien comment tu fais pour acheter encore Mad Movies "actuellement". Depuis que les 3/4 du staff se sont barré et que l&#39;autre idiot de Fasulo est plus ou moins rédac&#39; chef (et déjà depuis qu&#39;il est là à vrai dire), ça pue le mauvais goût et la bétise franche (suffit de voir le nouveau San Helving pour voir que l&#39;humour et eux, c&#39;est plus trop ça). C&#39;est pas du temps de JPP qu&#39;on aurait enscensé des merdes comme les Final Destination, SawIII ou See No Evil.
> Par contre la politique ici, ça fait couler des caractères, à défaut d&#39;encre. Bientôt plus que les zoeufs vidéo...



Je fais un Hors Sujet total, désolé ^^
J&#39;achète Mad car c&#39;est le seul mag (à ma connaissance du moins) parlant vraiment en quantité des flims d&#39;horreur/SF/Fantastique/de genre. Certes y&#39;a l&#39;Ecran Fantastique, mais je les trouve vraiment naze...
Quand au staff... Là, je suis entièrement d&#39;accord. Désormais, l&#39;humour est naze, le ton assez lourd, mais j&#39;espère toujours voir revenir l&#39;ancien Mad Movies, à moins que les anciens membres du journal ne créent leur propre carnard...
Disons que je me trouve un peu dans la même situation qu&#39;avant d&#39;acheter carnard pc: Je continue de lire et d&#39;acheter, même si c&#39;est moins bien, en attendant de trouver peut être mieux ou aussi bien (ce qui s&#39;est produit avec Canard PC)

&#39;Fin voilà quoi...

----------


## Karel

> Pour le RMI, oui, oui, oui, tu as raison, on est d&#39;accord, vivre avec 400 € par mois, c&#39;est impossible, mais y&#39;a deux solutions: 
> - Tu supprimes, et on te traite de facho etc etc
> - Tu augmentes et tu creuses une nouvelle fois la dette abyssale de la France


Précision sur la dette abyssale.
Doubler le RMI = 1 200 000 (gens, compte très large et tient compte des supposées "incitations") * 5000 (euros par an, coup du doublement) = 6 000 000 000 d&#39;euros par ans soit, à la louche, 0,33% du PNB de la France (l&#39;estimation ne tient pas compte de l&#39;effet positif induit par relance de la consommation).

En 2007, et même si lm&#39;année est moyenne de ce point de vue, le PNB va s&#39;accroitre de 1,5 à 2%. Donc financer le doublement du RMI revient à y consacrer entre un sixième et un quart de l&#39;accroissement de la richesse nationale de l&#39;année en cours (et on aurait sans doute pas besoin de le doubler tous les ans...).
Rien à voir, donc, avec la dette (par comparaison, l&#39;ensemble des baisses d&#39;impôts sur les plus hauts revenus concédés par les gouvernemnts de tout bord depuis 20 ans représente une dizaine de fois cette somme... par comparaison) de la France. Par comparaison, dans les années 1960 et la France de de Gaulle (difficilement soupsonnable de gauchisme), les impôts sur les plus riches et les bénéfices des sociétés étaient de 20 à 50 % plus élevés, et la dette publique d&#39;une ampleur comparable.

----------


## Poukie

hop j&#39;ai très peu de temps, donc pour revenir vite fait sur 2-3 points :

_Les trotskystes ont toujours combattu Staline. Mais faut rester objectif un maximum.
Certes si la France était devenue un pays sous la coupe de l&#39;URSS ca aurait pas forcément été reluisant, mais d&#39;un autre côté, ca n&#39;aurait pas forcément été pire que ce qu&#39;on a vécu. Je te renvoie à l&#39;exemple de Cuba que j&#39;avais cité. C&#39;est un des pays les plus pauvres, mais les pauvres de Cuba vivent mieux que les pauvres dans les puissances occidentales. Alors j&#39;ai aucune idée de ce qui se serait passé et on en est pas là. Mais n&#39;oublions pas que l&#39;histoire est écrite par les vainqueurs.

_Sur votre débat sur la 3e et 4e république, vous vous y connaissez sans doute mieux que moi, je vais pas revenir là dessus. Néanmoins, je pense qu&#39;il faut rentrer aussi dans le contexte de l&#39;époque. Ce n&#39;est pas juste une histoire d&#39;institution et de constitution qui fait que le régime est stable. Une monarchie absolue, à priori y&#39;a rien de plus vérouillé, et pourtant le régime peut etre instable quand le peuple en a marre. (et les idées communistes répendues dans une population peuvent rendre le régime instable). Je demanderai à certains de mes camarades de me parler de cette période, y&#39;en a qui sont assez calés  :;): 

_Enfin sur le RMI, moi je suis tout simplement contre. C&#39;est pas normal qu&#39;une personne recoive quelque chose de la société si elle ne fait rien en retour. Alors il s&#39;agit pas de le supprimer sans rien faire d&#39;autre. Il faut donner un emploi à ces personnes. Quitte à le rendre obligatoire si la personne ne souffre pas d&#39;incapacité physique ou mentale. Ou alors pour le cas des artistes qui représentent 1/5 des RMIstes, faire en sorte que la société reconnaisse réellement leur travail, en les faisant par exemple bosser dans des associations culturelles, en leur fournissant des galeries, etc.
Le RMI a été mis en place parce que dans notre société, tout le monde ne peut pas avoir un emploi, puisqu&#39;on ne se partage pas le travail et qu&#39;on a même aucun moyen d&#39;influer sur comment on devrait gérer notre économie (tout cela est décidé par une poignée de personnes, bonjour la démocratie au nom de la "propriété privée"). Le RMI permet 3 choses :
_rayer des gens de la liste du chômage.
_donner de quoi survivre (à peine) aux plus pauvres, pour éviter la colère civile. (et on voit que ca ne suffit pas).
_et accessoirement donner un bouc émissaire aux problèmes de la France. (les fameux profiteurs)

----------


## Khraya

> _Les trotskystes ont toujours combattu Staline. Mais faut rester objectif un maximum.
> Certes si la France était devenue un pays sous la coupe de l&#39;URSS ca aurait pas forcément été reluisant, mais d&#39;un autre côté, ca n&#39;aurait pas forcément été pire que ce qu&#39;on a vécu. Je te renvoie à l&#39;exemple de Cuba que j&#39;avais cité. C&#39;est un des pays les plus pauvres, mais les pauvres de Cuba vivent mieux que les pauvres dans les puissances occidentales. Alors j&#39;ai aucune idée de ce qui se serait passé et on en est pas là. Mais n&#39;oublions pas que l&#39;histoire est écrite par les vainqueurs.


On a suffisamment d&#39;exemple actuel ou passé pour dire, objectivement, qu&#39;on a échappé à une catastrophe. Ou, Objectivement, que Pinochet a sauvé son pays. Et ce n&#39;est pas ta comparaison entre Cuba et les pays les plus pauvres de la planète qui va me faire changer d&#39;avis...

----------


## Karel

> On a suffisamment d&#39;exemple actuel ou passé pour dire, objectivement, qu&#39;on a échappé à une catastrophe. Ou, Objectivement, que Pinochet a sauvé son pays. Et ce n&#39;est pas ta comparaison entre Cuba et les pays les plus pauvres de la planète qui va me faire changer d&#39;avis...


"Objectivement"? Ca ne serait pas tragique et répugnant, il y aurait quelque chose de drôle à cette affrimation péremptoire. Avant de répéter des balivernes entendues je ne sais pas où, et "justifier" par la même occasion une des dictature les plus sanglante qu&#39;est connu l&#39;amérique latine, pour le coup pas très différente sur ce plan de certaines heures parmi les plus sombre de régimes soviétiques, je te recommande de te documenter sur la trajuectoire et les idées politique de Salvador Allende, président socialiste démocratiquement élu du Chili et renversé par un coup d&#39;Etat militaire d&#39;extrême-droite, financé par les Etats-Unis et dirigé par le général Pinochet. Allende était un socialiste de la tradition la plus démocratique qui soit, du genre de celle de Leon Blum en France. Il n&#39;a d&#39;ailleur pas du tout été élu sur un programme vraiment révolutionnaire, et qui ne ressemblait en tout cas que de très très (très) loin aux régimes soviétiques. La meilleur comparaison avec chez nous serait surement le programme de Mitterand en 1981, mais moins influencé par les communistes qu&#39;en France, et qui aurait au moins essayé de tenir ses promesses...

Ce genre de remarque de ta part réduisent, je trouve, à néant, le peu de crédibilité et de respectabilité qu&#39;un certain discours d&#39;extrême-droite essaie (à grand peine) de se construire.

----------


## Khraya

> "Objectivement"? Ca ne serait pas tragique et répugnant, il y aurait quelque chose de drôle à cette affrimation péremptoire. Avant de répéter des balivernes entendues je ne sais pas où, et "justifier" par la même occasion une des dictature les plus sanglante qu&#39;est connu l&#39;amérique latine, pour le coup pas très différente sur ce plan de certaines heures parmi les plus sombre de régimes soviétiques, je te recommande de te documenter sur la trajuectoire et les idées politique de Salvador Allende, président socialiste démocratiquement élu du Chili et renversé par un coup d&#39;Etat militaire d&#39;extrême-droite, financé par les Etats-Unis et dirigé par le général Pinochet. Allende était un socialiste de la tradition la plus démocratique qui soit, du genre de celle de Leon Blum en France. Il n&#39;a d&#39;ailleur pas du tout été élu sur un programme vraiment révolutionnaire, et qui ne ressemblait en tout cas que de très très (très) loin aux régimes soviétiques. La meilleur comparaison avec chez nous serait surement le programme de Mitterand en 1981, mais moins influencé par les communistes qu&#39;en France, et qui aurait au moins essayé de tenir ses promesses...
> 
> Ce genre de remarque de ta part réduisent, je trouve, à néant, le peu de crédibilité et de respectabilité qu&#39;un certain discours d&#39;extrême-droite essaie (à grand peine) de se construire.



C&#39;est la "dictature" la moins sanglante d&#39;Amérique du Sud, pour info&#39;. De ce constat, comment dois-je prendre le reste de ton commentaire et surtout ta dernière phrase ?

Sinon, pour rire : &#39;_Salvador Allende est fréquemment cité en référence concernant la question de savoir si un gouvernement socialiste a jamais été élu dans une élection démocratique. Les sympathisants communistes affirment que c’est le cas et considèrent la pluralité de Salvador Allende comme un mandat pour le communisme. Les anti-communistes soutiennent le contraire, arguant que Salvador Allende avait eu une politique bien plus à gauche que les électeurs n’auraient pu le prévoir, recourant à des méthodes anticonstitutionnelles, et violant ses engagements écrits pris en préalable de sa nomination par le parlement à la tête du gouvernement dans la foulée des élections où la gauche avait obtenu seulement un peu plus d&#39;un tiers des suffrages. Durant cette période, le parti de Salvador Allende n&#39;a jamais atteint la majorité des suffrages, voyant son score augmenter aux élections qui ont suivi son accession au pouvoir jusqu&#39;à atteindre 43,4% des suffrages exprimés aux élections législatives de mars 1973, quelques mois avant l&#39;effondrement économique du pays et la crise qui s&#39;est conclue par le coup d’État._" Qui croire ?  :;): 

Ca c&#39;est superbe aussi : "_«À mon bon ami Salvador, de la part de Fidel, qui essaye par des moyens différents d&#39;atteindre les mêmes buts»_" Haha  ::): 

Et cette phrase : "_« Si la révolution ne peut passer en souplesse, elle passera en force. »_" et de qui ? \o/

Pour le reste, t&#39;es assez grand pour trouver par toi même le bilan des pays gouverné par des communistes. Ensuite tu pourras venir t&#39;excuser pour les insultes que t&#39;as proféré dans ton vil petit commentaire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hop.

On va arrêter les conneries.

----------


## Jolaventur

> interdiction aux parachutes dorées


Sarko est pour aussi

----------


## Karel

> Ca c&#39;est superbe aussi : "_«À mon bon ami Salvador, de la part de Fidel, qui essaye par des moyens différents d&#39;atteindre les mêmes buts»_" Haha 
> 
> Et cette phrase : "_« Si la révolution ne peut passer en souplesse, elle passera en force. »_" et de qui ? \o/
> 
> Pour le reste, t&#39;es assez grand pour trouver par toi même le bilan des pays gouverné par des communistes. Ensuite tu pourras venir t&#39;excuser pour les insultes que t&#39;as proféré dans ton vil petit commentaire.


Effectivement, arrêtons les conneries.
Mon message ne comportait aucune insulte à ton endroit. Seulement quelques jugements de valeur tranchés (sur la crédibilité), à moins que tu considère le qualificatif "extrême droite" comme infamant... Est-ce le cas? C&#39;est moins sûr quant à ton propre message, fort peu respectueux des milliers de victimes, tués ou torturés, de la dictature de Pinochet, "objectivement sauvés" avec le reste de leur pays évidemment.

Ceci dit, si tu t&#39;es senti insulté par mon message, je m&#39;en excuse platement. Si nous nous rencontrions dans la vraie vie, nous aurions surement en effet l&#39;occasion d&#39;échanger quelques copieuses bordées d&#39;insanités, mais sur un forum c&#39;est stupide et déplacé.

Je ne comprends pas bien la logique de tes citations.
La citation de Castro ne contredit pas en soi mon propos. Effectivement, Allende et Fidel avaient des méthodes fort différentes, cest précisément là-dessus que j&#39;insistais. Quant à l&#39;idéal de société défendu par ces deux hommes politiques, je le partage sans doute à peine plus que toi, mais justement ce n&#39;était pas de cela que je parlais. Je passe donc aussi sur le bilan effroyable des régimes communistes, je ne le conteste en rien, contrairement à ce que tu as l&#39;air de dire. Il se trouve juste que le bilan d&#39;Allende n&#39;a rien à voir avec ceux-ci, parce que précisément il n&#39;en partageait pas la conception de l&#39;exercice du pouvoir (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu&#39;il refusait toute forme de violence, pas plus que Nicolas Sarkozy ou Abraham Lincoln d&#39;ailleurs).
Et donc le sens de la citation sur la violence dans ce contexte est pour moi un mystère. Veux-tu dire que tu condamnes tout exercice de la violence politique par Allende, toi qui semble soutenir l&#39;instauration d&#39;une dictature militaire pour le renverser?
Que penserais-tu d&#39;une phrase du genre : _si nous ne pouvons pas arrêter les communistes en douceur, nous le ferons par la force_?

----------


## Yashin

> Je trouve parfaitement normal qu&#39;une personne touche quelque chose de la société même si elle ne fait RIEN, dans la mesure, où la loi (=> fermeture des systèmes d&#39;échanges locaux libres par l&#39;Etat par défaut de paiement de laz TVA) et les structures de la propriété (80% des terres agricoles sont détenues par 1% de la population, qui s&#39;auto-exploite souvent d&#39;ailleurs) empêche radicalement tout individu de subvenir à ses besoins sans participer aux circuits d&#39;exploitation capitaliste. Le capitalisme nous aurait sorti du Moyen-âge et du sous-développement grâce à l&#39;exploitation et à l&#39;appropriation privée ou étatique des ressources naturelles et des moyens de subsistance, qui appartiennent a priori à tous? Il me semble que ça mérite, par mesure de justice immédiate, un large dédommagement à toutes les personnes qui refusent de participer à cet entreprise de près ou de loin, et qui se trouvent du coup totalement privés de moyens de subsistance, aussi "moyen-âgeux" soient-ils.


Je ne suis pas certain qu&#39;il sagisse du lieu ni du topic approprié pour parler de tout cela mais ça me fait plaisir d&#39;entendre un tel son de cloche. Le monde dans lequel nous vivons est si englué dans une logique de consommation qu&#39;il est désormais utopique d&#39;imaginer qu&#39;un tel niveau de reflexion puisse trouver ici ou ailleurs un écho. Ce train là est passé depuis bien longtemps. Je me demande d&#39;ailleurs ce que tu peux bien faire dans les parages, Karel.

----------


## Kob

Ca devient trop compliqué pour moi, et trop dangereux... je préférais nettement les débats sur notre démocratie ^^

----------


## mescalin

bon à part ça, DADVSI ou Licence globale? Y me semble que ça va être aussi une partie de l&#39;enjeu sur le prochain scrutin.

Et pourquoi pas un genre de "secrétariat (ou un ministère) de l&#39;informatique" avec des fonctionnaires payés pour nous pondre de l&#39;open-source utile à tous? Ce serai pas une bonne idée ça? Dans le genre service public, ce serai plutot bien vu et pas trop couteux niveau infrastructures.

----------


## ducon

> je crois que quasiment tout le monde est d&#39;accord que l&#39;Etat n&#39;a plus de moyens.


Les moyens pour quoi, exactement ? Pour payer des fonctionnaires ? Pour subventionner le privé ? Pour payer des routes ? Pour acheter des navions aux copains ?




> Sans compter que ce budget est issu des prélèvements et que la majorité des gens dans le privé en ont marre de raquer pour la fonction publique,


Rassure-toi, la majorité des gens de la fonction public en a marre de raquer pour les gens du privé.

----------


## ducon

> Non, mais sérieusement grosso modo, toutes ces baisses de recrutement de fonctionnaires, les non renouvellements suite à des départs à la retraite etc etc, c&#39;est dû en grande partie à cette dette.


Mouais, et qui va faire le boulot ?




> Comment ça va péter ? Bon, ben, moi, et pourtant je ne suis pas révolutionnaire, loin de là, mais je pense qu&#39;il peut y avoir une petite, petite insurrection, voir une petite petite guerre civile...


Cela fait plusieurs fois que j’entends ce mot.
Je ne crois pas qu’une guerre civile soit une solution. Cherchez à qui profite un tel bordel, rarement aux gens normaux. Lisez deux ou trois choses sur ce qui s’est passé en Yougoslavie, par exemple des bandes dessinées de Joe Sacco.
[digression]


Spoiler Alert! 



J’ai aussi très distinctement reconnu les mêmes expressions dans ces bandes dessinées comme dans les quelques lignes que j’ai lues à propos des massacres au Rwanda. Que disaient les massacreurs avant d’agir : « On ne peut pas vivre avec les TrucMuche, ils vont nous tuer. » Il s’est passé exactement le contraire au Rwanda comme en Yougoslavie : ce sont les TrucMuche qui se sont faits massacrer. Et qui en a profité ? Devinez qui : ni les TrucMuche ni ceux qui les ont massacrés.
Halte à la guerre civile.



[/digression]

----------


## El Gringo

Tout ceci est très interessant mais aussi tout à fait hors propos.

----------


## Gynsu2000

On s&#39;en fout c&#39;est super intéressant (la suite! la suite!)

----------


## mescalin

et voila, c reparti sur la geopolitique...

mais merde, c etait pourtant supermega interressant ma question   ::o: 

(c chiant d ecrire en qwerty, je trouve pas l apostrophe, desolay)

----------


## El Gringo

Quand c&#39;est intéressant mais hors sujet, on en fait un sujet à l&#39;endroit approprié.

----------


## Nelfe

J&#39;adore la réponse finale du PCF, nette et précise : "bon courage".

Par contre ouais le Besancenot m&#39;a l&#39;air de bien connaître le domaine du jeux-vidéo, il parle même de WoW. Je vais de ce pas chercher un "LeFacteurRougedeNeuilly" sur l&#39;Armurerie  :<_<:

----------


## Kob

> Mouais, et qui va faire le boulot ?



Ba ché pas, peut être les 6 millions de fonctionnaires déja présents... T&#39;en penses quoi ?

----------


## Karel

> Ba ché pas, peut être les 6 millions de fonctionnaires déja présents... T&#39;en penses quoi ?


Bien que probablement futur fonctionnaire (faut bien manger), je n&#39;ai aucune sympathie pour la fonction publique. Les administrations publiques ont contribué de façon décisive à livrer la population pieds et poings liés au marché, en interdisant de facto la quasi-totalité des activités productives non marchandes. Durant les "30 glorieuses", elles se sont même substituées à la classe entrepreneuriale moribonde pour assurer la pérennité du système capitaliste sérieusement écorné par deux guerres mondiales, une crise économique sans précédent dans l&#39;histoire humaine, et la naissance induite de ses rejetons totalitaire (j&#39;ai la flemme mais je veux bien en discuter si quelqu&#39;un trouve le raccourci choquant). Le reste du temps, elles se contentent de garantir les conditions de l&#39;exploitation capitaliste ("éducation nationale", infrastructures de transports, prisons et hôpitaux psy pour les "déviants") ou d&#39;en suppléer les manques et excès auto-destructeurs (subventions actuelles aux emplois non-qualifiés, règlementation minimale de l&#39;usage marchand de la nature, interdiction du travail des enfants).

Mais c&#39;est justement pour ça que les thématiques de la réduction du nombre de fonctionnaires, de la charge "insupportable de la dette" ou de la pression "écrasante" de la fiscalité sur le secteur privé sont de vastes fumisteries.

- Les fonctionnaires font concrètement un boulot d&#39;encadrement social nécessaire à la pacification d&#39;une population active soumise à une violence économique gigantesque, et assure pas les "services publiques" l&#39;accomplissement des tâches "non-rentables" que délaissent le marché (socialisation des pertes, privatisation des bénéfices!)
- La dette et la fiscalité qu&#39;elle génère ont deux sources principales.
 D&#39;une part, les subventions directes aux entreprises. Si les bénéfices n&#39;étaient pas si massivement exonérés d&#39;impôts, la pression fiscale serait moindre sur les salariés du privé... De même, l&#39;Etat subventionne les emplois à bas salaire pour une somme avoisinant à elle toute seule la moitié du déficit courant des comptes publiques. Quant à la dette des caisses d&#39;assurance sociales, une part extrêmement importante de celle-ci correspond aux sommes gigantesques que versent directement ou indirectement l&#39;Etat aux "professionnels de la santé" (au premier rang desquels les laboratoires pharmaceutiques), il s&#39;agit d&#39;un pur et simple cadeau quand on sait que les couts augmentent 10 à 20 fois plus vite (selon les calculs) que l&#39;espérance de vie...
 D&#39;autre part l&#39;Etat finance à très grands frais les "gains de productivité" qui gonflent les bénéfices des entreprises et les salaires des plus qualifiés. La transformation des processus de production nécessite de mettre au rebut une part importante de la population dites active. Si le secteur privé devait assumer lui-même l&#39;ensemble des couts sociaux induits par sa gestion de la productions, il n&#39;y aurait plus beaucoup d&#39;entreprises qui feraient des bénéfices. Sans RMI, sans congé maladie, sans logement social, sans "formation permanente", qui empêchera les plus affamés, les plus abimés où les plus désespérés de partager, à la main ou au couteau, les "fruits de la croissance"?

----------


## darkfec

Un message qui ne sert a rien ! et hop en voila un;

Je suis heureux de la population canard pciste en general. Un debat politique qui ne tourne pas en rond, et qui ne sent pas le vinaigre du militantisme.
Etudiant en droit, (seulement première année) un peu parano je commence a croire à une conspiration voulant que l&#39;on me pousse à ne penser droit constitutionnel toute la journée ,
toutefois c&#39;est un matière qui ne me gène pas et je prend plaisir à voir les idées ce distiller sur le regime de la Vième.
POur ce qui est de la proportionnel je pense egalement que le parti pris est dangeureux, il ne faudrait pas une reforme seche du mode de scrutin aux legislatives mais sans doute une reforme totale des institutions, en effet en plus de l&#39;exemple de mitterand en 86, l&#39;executif serai il à même de supporter un gouvernement de coalition dans une institution qui le veut solidaire et qui n&#39;est surement pas fait,  tant au niveau de la procedure en conseil des ministres que sur le plan genèral à supporter les divergeances des differents partis ?
Une proprtionnelle mais qu&#39;elle proportionnelle ? ont entend les candidat dire "je veux la proportionnel" mais sous qu&#39;elle conditions? par exemple qu&#39;elle pourcentage limite d&#39;acceptation de candidat ( ce souvenir de la derive actuel des institutions en israel qui est à 1% je crois) ?
Comment un gouvernement peut s&#39;inscrire dans la durer avec des projets sur le long termes si l&#39;assemblée desavoue chaque nouveau gouvernement pour cause de creation de nouvelles majoritée avec un parti (ce souvenir du parti radical fin de la IIIième) qui jouerai la girouette, ne pas oublier dans ce cas un risque très fort de corruption d&#39;autant plus dangeureux en ce speriode ou les lobby ne sont plus l&#39;exeption mais determient la pratique.

Bref je ne sais plus ce que je voulais dire mais chapeau à tous, 
De toute manière on le sai pour comprendre canard pc faut il encore savoir ce qu&#39;est le second degrè, tous sa pour ne rine dire.

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Ouais enfin y&#39;a un topic dans tout ou rien pour parler de politique générale. Ici c&#39;est politique et informatique et c&#39;est mort, merci.

----------


## darkfec

ok on circule ya rien a voir !

----------

